# St Barts Part 15



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home girls

  

pam xx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Kyla -   , that really is horrible.  Thinking of u lots.  Hope the lap goes ok   

Ronnie - Well, did the deed last night and yes, did sting, much more than ovitrelle, but pleased to have a drug-free day  

Take care everyone,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - I'm sorry to hear of your news.  Sorry for being ignorant but does it mean it could be ectopic?

Heather - Thank goodness the nasty jab is out of the way now..enjoy a drug-free day today. What are your plans??

Can't believe Brenda isn't in the final of X Factor..I was gob-smacked!

Ron


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Yes, I was shocked, she should have been in final i think.  Should be getting on with xmas shopping but haven't started yet!! been browsing this site and doing a bit of dreaming....

How's your wrapping going? xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I've wrapped all the big & easy pressies..have to pysche myself up to do the little ones. Done all the ironing this morning (apart from DH's shirts which I hate - hate ironing anyway!). Got roped into tidying the backroom & sorting out all our junk in time for mother's visit!

Is it internet shopping for you this pm then??

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Kyla

just read your post hope things go well on monday sending lots of      to you and your dh

take care of yourselves  

Frances


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla

When we assume things can't get any worse - how they surprise us.

Really hope they can work out what's gone wrong without having to resort to a Lap. Hope you feel in safe trusted hands at E/b DGH and with the Drs.

Sending you









I know it is a very trying difficult time, but I hope you have been able to tell your family so you have their care and support.

Take care of yourself

Love Sue xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Heather-glad you got the "big" one out of the way last night-have you been using an auto injector? Ronnie I am so impressed with you-I just couldn't bear the thought of watching the needle go in!

Kyla-I will be thinking of you in the morning, there is very little I can say at this difficult time, but know that we are all thinking of you and care about you xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather - good luck for tomorrow - hope you get some exciting news and lots of follies.

Post when you feel up to it.  They say don't eat 4 hrs before but if you tend to feel sick after I suggest you try eating something light 4 1/2 - 5 hours before.  By way of light they mean some juice and a small bowl of cereal.

Why - cos I have migraine they insist I eat - and yet I've never felt or been sick.  I can only assume this is cos my tum has been lined with something before all those strong drugs are pushed through.

Maddy - have you not heard of the werido club - Kyla started for those of us who like to watch our needles going in.  I was second to mention it and then we roped Ronnie into the band.

Hope everyone's w/e's went well and you are all ok - Kyla excepted  

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Thanks for msgs.  Done most of xmas shopping now on net, had enough now so about to settle down for night and have a nice bath before early night.  Thanks for tip Sue, I am planning to have cereal about 5.30 and then nothing - funny you should say about feeling sick i have been quite nauseous today, guess thats just the pregnyl doing its job.

Maddy - Didn't have auto-injector, had to stick needle in, can't say i've joined the others in enjoying it tho, needed a deep breath in beforehand   

Ronnie - hope u've stopped now and not been too busy - I am lucky with ironing as dh does his own, quite enjoys it whereas i hate it, so that's ok for me!!

Kyla - Thinking of u tomorrow as well,

Hxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Heather - Good luck for tomorrow. Good tip from Sue - wish I'd done that then I wouldn't have been sick 4 times that day!

Wrapped all the pressies..finished ironing DH's shirts..did another load of washing..had dinner & watched Doc Martin (recorded). Now will start writing Christmas cards..glad to go back to work tomorrow for a rest!!

Kyla - Thinking of you tomorrow you. 

Take care 

Ron


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Definitely not ion the weirdo club!!! Would have taken more than a deep breath to watch a needle going in!!!!!

Heather-hope you get some good news tomorrow and it all goes well xxx

Kyla - thinking of you lots xxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Kyla and Heather good luck for tomorrow....



x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Im sitting in bed to type this. I had an operation on Saturday night to check my tubes because my b/w result wasnt good.

They found I had an ectopic pregnancy at 6 weeks in my right tube. They drained a large cyst, also found some Endo on my left ovary and they removed my right tube. Tom saw a picture of my insides showing the fetal remains (as they put it) had ruined my tube. He wouldnt let me see them as he found them too disturbing and I think he was right.

I had key hole surgery so I have four diferent sets of stiches over my abdomen. Im in some pain, despite the meds, and my throat is sore from the intubation tube. Tom is looking after me and bringing my meds and drinks and being a real sweetie.

Just thought I would update you. Im signed off for two weeks whilst I heal. Thanks for the hugs and the flowers. As you can imagine Im somewhat up and down on this emotion wise right now. As Dr Evil would say ''Throw me a frigging bone here''.

Kyla xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla

I really don't know what to say - cos sorry doesn't seem a big enough word.

So sad for you with all that's happened - and to lose a tube too. I had been thinking 24-7 could the levels mean anything else, but kept coming back to an ectopic - I was so hoping it wouldn't be that.

Keep an eye on the pain and make sure it doesn't get too strong.

So glad DH is with you. If it's a consolation I had a Lap on the 19th last yr and was sofa resting and only a little sore at Christmas.

Remember we are here for whatever emotion you need to throw at us, I think we all feel we are going through it with you.










Sue x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Sue - Im still online as Im checking my emails and stuff. Trying to keep my mind off things. You girls have been so supportive.

Im hoping to be okay for Xmas too. They signed me off for two weeks probably as much for the mental rest as the physical. I had a lovely Dr who was so nice about it all and so understanding. Tom phoned work this morning and he said they were really nice too.

You were right about the numbers- deep down I think I knew it had to be ectopic too - how else could my numbers go up. I think Tom was more shocked as he was sure I would be okay but they showed him the photo of it and he was really upset. Although part of me wishes I had seen that I dont think it would have helped anything. He said you could see the pregnancy in the tube and it wasnt nice.

I look dreadful. In itotal Ive had four sets of blood work and FIVE canuals stuck in me this weekend for various drips and drugs and my arms are bruised. Plus my throat is sore - feeling pretty crappy all over. Hoping it will ease off in a few days. So glad we have the lap top as I dont think I fancy the stairs to the study right now...

I'll probably be around on an off this week whilst Im in bed.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - you stay right there - of course you can't manage the stairs - they only way you made it up them was you were high on drugs.  (it baffled me last yr - until I realised).

I understand why you need to keep you mind off things - I have felt that way too - but as long as it doesn't mask the things.

I agree I don't think it would have helped you to see the result - I think it would have caused you more stress. I am surprised they showed DH but maybe he needed acceptance if he thought you were ok.

Physically you will feel better in a few days - especially once you feel able to have a good soak in the bath. From personal experience Don't try it yet.

As for mentally/emotionally you are strong and you will get through this - it's just when and that is only with the passing off time.

I've let Ronnie know and she sends this _" Thanks very much for letting me know about Kyla.

Poor poor thing. Thought she was having lap today..must have hurried it
along.
Can you please send my love & lots of hugs to her & hope she recovers
quickly._"

Take care

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi Kyla and Tom

my thoughts are with you both, after all we go through to get near this stage it is hard to have to go through more but together you are strong enough to cope. 

Take time to grieve and look after yourself, anything I say will not come near to helping, but please know you have friends here who care very much and only wish the best outcome for you.

I worried all weekend for you and my DH began questioning me on my frequent visits on here until I told him and he said to pass this on " send them both our love and let them know there are others thinking of them"

we are all here when ever you need us  

much love

Frances


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Tell Ronnie thanks for her support too. 
The new house is split level so I only had to make it up 6 stairs but it certainly seemed less daunting yesterday, you're right.
DH is going to help me shower in a  minute. I too had a lap (normal one) a couple of years ago and remember that showering was better. It feels different this time as I have more holes and a very bruised belly (they said I have a strong tummy muscle!). 

Frances - Thanks (and to your DH too).  Its been lovely to see these messages adn to know we are not alone in it, you know? 

Right - time to battle the shower I think. Time to wash that hospital smell off - ick.


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Kyla - Hope the shower goes ok, all sounds horrendous and good that dh is looking after u and ur resting up - guess there's not much else u can do.  Lots of love to u both xxxxx

Love to everyone else too.  I got 4 eggs, hoping they're good ones.  Had an easy day compared to Kyla, but 6 lattempts at putting canulas in me as it kept going wrong and was 3 hrs recovering, had drip etc because of low blood pressure, and got swollen hand and arm, so a bit of a saga. But at least we got there and just see what happens now.

Take care all,


Heatherxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Heather - Congrats on your eggs. I had five canulas over the last two days so I can really sympathise with you on that. Apprently my veins look good but then hide when they put them in. Ouch! Good luck for tomorrows fertilisation report. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - Sue kept me posted today on your news. I'm so so sorry to hear what you've been through - I can't even begin to imagine what the last few days have been like for the both of you.  I told DH & he was very upset for you too.  

We are here for you if you need us. Just shout (or rant/stomp/rave/scream). We don't mind! 

Heather - Congrats! You sound like you've been through the mills too, you poor thing.  Hope you're not feeling too sicky. Have you been given antibiotics?  Don't forget the botty bombs!  

Take care

Ronnie
x


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening all

Kyla so sorry to see what you're been through over the weekend.  Thinking of you both.  Take it easy and give yourself time you're been through a hell of a lot the last week or so.  It will take a while for everything to sink in.  Take care.

Heather well done today and I hope it's good news tomorrow.  I've got my fingers crossed for you.

I've not been around much lately, my grandad passed away a couple of weeks ago so been helping my mum sort things out but on a brighter note I became a Auntie for the 1st time yesterday, a little nephew.  Brings it home how much we both want one.

Take care all

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Kyla I have been thinking of you today-sorry just doesn't seem to go far enough after all you've been through x Take some time we are all here for you xxx

Heather well done on your eggs-hope you get some good news tomorrow xx

Cal sosorry to hear about your Grandad-it certainly has been a tough time for alot of us on here xx

Thinking of you all-Christmas does make things difficult xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cal - I'm sorry to hear about your Grandad too. 

An Auntie, eh? That makes you sound soooo grown up!!!!   Are you OK?  

Take care

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather - well done on getting your follies - sounds as tho you had a tough time - but glad your've come through it.  Heres hoping for good news tomorrow.

Cally - sorry to hear about your grandad - another tough time for you and having to be strong to help your mum.    On a brighter not many congrats on becoming an auntie - hope you can cope with that.

Good night all.

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Cally - so sorry to hear about your grandad, but congrats on being an auntie.  Wot a strange time, hope ur ok  

Kyla - hope u got plenty of pain killers and these are helping recovery, thinking of u   .  Same thing happened to me, they said veins were good, but when needles went in they disappeared  

Hello everyone else, hope ur having a good tuesday

Well, 2 out of 4 have fertilised, so back in tomorrow at 10.40 for et.  Big fingers crossed  

Take care,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Heather - Congrats on your two embies. Good luck for tomorrow's ET.

Odd moment today (bit TMI too - warning!). I was on the loo and having some pain and I felt something move and thought my insides had like prolasped or something but in fact a plastic cap had worked its way out of my cervix! Its 1cm wide and the same high and has jagged teeth so I think its the cap to somthing like a camera or suction tube. Called the hospital who didnt sound shocked (I guess its happened before then) and they want me to take it in with me on Friday. I took some photos of it first though as it really freaked me out. Weird huh?


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

OMG!! That's bizarre - u must be wondering what's going on inside u with all that!!  Wierd to think things like that must happen all the time, slightly worrying too, but guess its not anything dangerous to u   .  R u sleeping lots and gettin g ur energy back?

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Im feeling much brighter today than yesterday. Already Im able to move around more although Im still very sore and I cant do much I can shuffle from room to room and get off the sofa with less effort. Im wondering if they singed me off for too long or whether its standard to give two weeks after an ectopic to cover any emotional healing too...


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Reckon 2 weeks is prob wise and hopefully by the end you will be raring to get back to everything.  Think this sort of thing must take it out of u, and tho u may feel better in relation to how u felt, prob won't be back to full strength (emotionally and physically) for a while longer.  Don't force yourself to do anything, tho easier said than done i know, when ur used to just doing.  Good to hear ur feelin a bit better tho


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon girls

Heather - good news that you have 2 to look forward to meeting tomorrow - fingers crossed.

Kyla - glad to hear you feel brighter today, I think it is going to be normal for you to be up and down like that.  One reason for feeling brighter is the drugs leaving  your system - shuffling is a good sign - but take it easy and don't try to rush.  I think 2 wks off sounds about right to give yourself time to heal in all ways and they are prob. thinking Christmas coming might as well sign you off straight through.

As for things popping out - that must have worried you - what else was happening and was it something important even?  Thank goodness it did come out, last thing you need is a foreign body causing an infection or something.

Well for me busy morning - saw DH off first thing - gone to Canada - where surprise, surprise he checked the forecast and it's snowing and a high of -15.

Then round to my neighbour for housesitting instructions cos she has now left for a month in the States.

How the jetset live and we are all still here  

Hope everyone's day is going well.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

Heather well done on the embies fingers crossed for you tomorrow and for the next few weeks  

Kyla so glad you are beginning to feel a bit better sounds like strange things popping out isn't that good    did they give you a good explanation about why it was there? and what it is? surely they shouldn't have left it behind?

HI Sue gosh canada sounds chilly   hope DH is home before xmas!!

well girls thought I would cheer you up with a laugh an old man at the doc's told me this yesterday,

you know rudolph is santa's fastest reindeer well he also has another which is just as fast he runs just behind rudoph!!!! his name is brown nose !!! because although as fast as rudolph he's not good at stopping   

bad I know but the old man in the doc's was so chuffed to be chatting to someone I had to laugh!!! made even funnier when the doc called me in saying MR not MRS and the old gesser was like get your eyes checked doc. Old folk make me chuckle I just love them

take care all

Fran


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Sue - wow, that's a bit cold  , hope dh has a good time and u r not too busy housesitting    

Fran -  .  Drs surgeries eh?!  Guess u may be getting to be a regular there now - how r u doin?  Hope all is going well  

Take care all xxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls, noodle is back again  

I'm so sorry I have been off line for ages, had lots going on & lots of things to sort out in my head, I haven't even had time to catch up on all the posts??
Could someone please fill me in on everything?

Ky - I'm so sorry to hear whats going on with you, you should have text me honey, I could have come to visit you in hospital, lots of love & kisses xxxxx

I'm due to start my 2nd IVF cycle in January hopefully? I was supposed to start last month, but good old AF decided to be extremely late & so I missed the cut off point for this year  
I hope you are all OK, & I would love to hear from you all soon, take care noodle xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Nikki - I was going to text you today actually. I didnt have my phone on whilst I was there and I hadnt realised I hadnt turned it back on! So happy to see you though honey!

Went to the DGH just now to show them this cap thingy and they were sooooo appologetic. I saw the senior registra and he checked me out and got a theatre nurse to tell him what it was and it's the end cap on a Uterine Stimulator - basically a wand used to push up my uterus as its tilted to give them better access. He said he has never seen the end come off one before and he promised to investigate it fully. Im just glad Im okay and it didnt damage anything. They swabbed for infection anyway but he was happy I looked okay down there. He said I was just unlucky - amazing how much people have said that this week!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - Good grief! I can't believe they left an instrument in you..I would have kept it & sued!!!! (can you tell I work in insurance)  

Heather - Congrats! Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. Did I see in your previous post that you're off on hols now?

Nikki - Welcome back hon..how are you doing? When do you start in Jan?  A few of us have got our follow up appointments in Jan so we could all be cycling together.  

Fran - Some wombles (my word for old people!) are really funny but the ones I see in the post office are really grumpy! 

Sue - Hope you're not missing DH too much & Bill & Buff are keeping you company.

Hi to everyone else.  Am sorting out some photos of the family cats & making next year's calendars (we have a very good reprographics dept at work who does it very cheaply!).

Take care

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Evening all!

Kyla - glad they have got to the bottom of what's happened and have offered apols and an investigation.  You would assume it was a rare occurence cos otherwise it should be protocol to check the cap is there when the remove the wand.

Nikki - good to hear from you - typical of AF not around when you need it - didn't it know that there was a deadline this time ?  - Still at least you can party and drink at Christmas starting a new cycle in the new year.

It is easy to keep track of where we are all at - other than Heather we are all in between waiting for our follow ups.  So you maybe the first to start tx in Jan.

Ron - you have decided to do your calendars after all - at least it keeps your mind occupied.

I'm doing fine Bill & Buff are all over me - I think they prefer having me to myself.  Have to kept to the rule tho and shut them in for the night and not on the bed - cos it's easy for them to adapt to new habits and then I will bad about going back to the old ways.

Don't feel as tho I am missing DH really as I only see him each night from 6ish till about 10, it hasn't really affected me.  Plus thanks to techno I can bombard him with msgs on his mob, blackberry.

Heather - good luck for tomorrow - let's hope those little ones have grown.

Fran - great to hear from you - glad you are doing ok.

Hope everyone else is?

Sue


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

My god Kyla you've been through the mill.  I just cannot even begin to understand how you and DH are feeling but it sounds as though you're a tough cookie and getting stronger every day.  Make the most of these two weeks to rest and take it easy, just think of the nice Xmas tv and films you can watch during the day with no guilt that you should be doing something else.  

Heather well done on your 2 embies, what's your official test date?  Have you got the 2ww off work? Xmas films for you too?  Is there anything you're planning on doing differently this time? Do you feel more relaxed/stressed then last time?

Sue hope DH brings you back some maple syrup from Canada. How long is he out there for?

Hi to Fran (nice bump there!!), Cally, Noodle, Maddy, Helly, Ronnie.

Take it easy all of you and here's hoping luck changes for all of you soon...


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Leanne - it's good to hear from you - when are you going to post a pic?

Kyla certainly has been through it hasn't she - hopefully this is the really last thing that can happen.

What nice christmas films have you seen that you think the girls will be watching?

My Dh is Canada only for a few days - he should be back here Fri pm.    His last email was to say that they had safely arrived at Montreal and had an hours wait for the connecting one to Ottawa.

Here's hoping he brings me back anything  .

When I was getting him ready at the w/e I asked him what coat was he taking - suit jacket for the day and leather jacket for casual.  I queried was it cold/snow?  No, I'll be alright.  So then he checked the bbc.weather and it said snow on and off and a high of -15, tomorrow's forecast has a low of -21.  So he decided that is a wee bit cold maybe we should go and buy  a long overcoat.

I then asked him what shirts did he want to take - he mentioned one, that is so thin when I was it I don't bother hanging out on the line.  I chose not to pack that one and cos he noticed it in the wardrobe he has decided to wear it.  

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Sue-men honestly!!!! Does dh travle away from home quite a bit?

Kyla Hun you certainbly have been through things-just cannot believe what I have just read, just when you think things couldn't get any worse... you must have fantastic strngth of character to have stayed so positive, sometimes when things get really tough it does seem as though we have reserves of positive vibes we have to draw on xxxxx

Hi Nikki-I've only joined the thread recently had only 1 cycle at Barts and planning a FET in New Year!!

Leanne-hope you're doing well-a piccie would be good..... x

Heather-hope those embies have been dividing nicely overnight and you have a smooth ET-at least there'll be no needles!!! xxx

 to everyone else-sorry this is hort-checking in before I go to work is not the best time!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Maddy - soon be hols and you will have loads of time to chat  

Dh travels about twice a yr - but I am used to v. early starts or late nights any other time.

Whenever he goes to these places he comes back with postcards telling me how much I would love it there and he'll take me one day - still waiting.  Prague was one place and that was um 10 yrs back?

I agree Kyla has been through it - and whilst we don't know how we manage it we do find the strength, determination and positivity from somewhere.

My hairdresser was going on yesterday about my last tx and the future and couldn't I just do this or that and get going.......  Anyway, she ended by saying and you have been through so much just lately you deserve something good.

I couldn't help thinking no I haven't actually been through that much recently compared to Kyla.

hope it's a good day - not long to go.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ah Sue, That wonderful thing that is male logic (is that an oxymoron?)   No doubt he will end up wearng two shirts at once now! My DH was going to go to Canda last year (He gets invited to the Microsoft World Conference) but it clashed with an IUI cycle so he couldnt go, poor thing. I went there when I was 16 for the summer to stay with my mum's friends and I loved it. Before I met Tom, I was thinking about moving there. Would love to go back some time with him.

Maddy - I know, it reads like the storyline of a soap-opera doesnt it? If it hadnt all happended to me I know I wouldnt quite believe it could come at once. Im totally sure this means I must have a lovely run of good luck soon though where I will miraculously become PG with twins, have a normal pregnancy with no m/s and give birth in under five hours... Sounds impossible but you never know!

Leane - Thanks hon. How are you doing? When is your EDD again? Is it Feb?I bet you get so much baby-gear this Xmas.

My mum and sister are over again today. Lucie is dropping her kids off at school and nursery first and should be here in an hour or so. Im glad as all that running around after MIL yesterday wore me out. She kept asking me things that involved the PC upstairs when I was in the living room (three flights down) and I was so tired slowly workng my way up there to fix whatever she had done. Today I know my sis and mum will pamper me so that's nice. My belly-button wound is feeling much more sore today so I want to rest it as much as I can.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Ronnie's excepted but what is it with MIL's ??

I accidently answered the phone the other day when mine phoned to spk to her little boy and she asked me how I was.  I said I was fine and then I said no I'm not ok actually, she asked why - but DH arrived so I just said another time and handed the phone over.

Been bugging me for days now - she hasn't phoned back to find out why.  DH says it's cos she's scared your'll talk healthstuff and want sympathy.

Kyla - keep an eye on your sore belly, make sure it doesn't get worse.  Have you had disposable stitches.  One of my Laps they said I had disposables and as the days went by, my belly button sore worsened, got redder - in the end I pulled the stitches out - couldn't see why they were disposable they seemed like plastic wire to me.  But was glad I did it - cos it got better after that.

I love the ending to your soap story - wouldn't it be a happy ending?

Let's all now LOL at my DH - msn'd him this morning and guess what "it's really, really cold and snowing".  All I could reply was BLIMEY is it really?

Another LOL - I used a suit bag for his stuff, and when he collected it from the Montreal conveyor belt it was in pieces and he had to collect all his bits up.  His colleague was "really LOL" - which I doubt helped my DH's mood whatsoever - so glad I wasn't there.  Anyway he had to rush off and buy another bag before his connecting flight.  Thank god he had time - otherwise the mood would have been   .
Sorry can't LOL as I write this  

I think what makes it worse when his colleague picked him up he commented on how light he was travelling with a smart organised suit bag = whereas he had just bunged it all in a suitcase.

Heather - hope you've had happy news.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ouch it hurts to LOL but that was too funny!     I can just imagine you trying to sound sincere when he mentioned the weather - lucky it was MSN and not the phone!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry Kyla, ooops - didn't mean to hurt you, just trying to cheer you all up.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

No worries, the chuckle was worth the pull. Poor DH - I bet he was soooo grumpy by the time he got there. tee hee


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

 about ur dh Sue - wot r they like eh?!!!  My dh as bad. Good that u got bill and buff keeping u company.    

Noodle - Hello, welcome back, hope u ok.  i have just started 2ww, test on 28th. 

kyla - good that u didn't have any more damage from that thing, but too right they should b v apologetic, not good!!  hope ur being pampered by sis and mum and having as nice an afternoon as u can have and a good   when u need

Maddy, Leanne, Cal - hello, hope u good. 

Went well today - 2 x 4 cell embies on board, dr reem did the deed, which was great, all quite a calm affair, was good.  Leanne - have def been calmer this time, had the odd wobbly but otherwise, been good and feel positive.  Think the embies have divided more than last time as well.    Think the acu has really helped me not be so stressed and haven't had as many side effects from drugs, although the botty bombs have been kicking in side effects wise, think they make me v pre-menstrual.  Off work now til 9 Jan, using up ann leave and time in lieu, so a bit of last minute shopping (on net) to do and then relax, watch dvds etc.  Altho today just been sleeping this afternoon.

Adding to funny stories about dh.  Here's 2 on mine.  When I was in for ec, my dh (wheelchair user for those who don't know) put his head on hand and dozed off.  Didn't have brakes on and started rolling towards the door of the recovery room (going past other couples!!), until nurse saw him and called him - how red was his face?!!!!  It would have been a v funny sight if he'd started rolling out of room and past nurses offices!!

Then today, when we arrived at unit, he wanted to use loo, went in there, couldn't find soap - for some reason, thought the liquid air freshener sitting on the cistern was it (he obviously doesn't come across those much!!) and ended up spilling it on his trousers.  Me, the nurse and a woman waiting to use loo were waiting outside, i wondered what was going on and he came out with wet patches on his trousers and smelling v fragrant!!!     He has made me smile last few days.  Honestly, can't take him anywhere!!

Take care all and speak later,

Heatherxxxxx
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Heather - Had to LOL at your DH too. I can just picture looking up and seeing him drift past - fast asleep.  

My mum helped me wrap my presents today and we wrote my Xmas cards too so Im all set now. She got me a wrist band that has pre-cut bits of tape in it that you just pull out one at a atime - it was fantastic. I was so happy with it , she could have wrapped it for Xmas and I would have been chuffed


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather - congrats on having your 2 on board, you can only do the best you can and if you feel calmer and better all round at least you have then given it your best.  Thank goodness you don't have to test on the big day that could make or break Christmas.  Are you still having acu and reflex?

Glad you got Dr Reem - she seems v. calming.

Yep - let's all LOL   at your DH too - did he think he deserved a nap just cos you were having sleep enhancing drugs?    Why didn't he put the brakes on thought that was standard procedure in your chair?

If we keep this up poor Kyla's going to need to be readmitted.  

Kyla - thank goodness you had a calmer day with your mum  .  I know the bands you mean they had them on daytime TV yesterday - and I was impressed with it too - mind you it's the only job my DH does - do I want him to opt out of yet another?

Tesco's arrived today and brought the Christmas goodies - so I started my preps - made the cranberry sauce, that's the easy job done.

Hope you all have a good evening. I will have Billy & Buffy - altho Bill seems a bit manic at the mo - men again  

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Kyla - Haven't heard of that wrapping thing - sounds good, saves the usual palava.

Sue - yes, don't know why dh didn't put brakes on, guess he didn't think he was going to drop off!  MMM, cranberry sauce sounds lovely, yum yum!  No acu til after xmas, my acu thought i'd had enough and wouldn't need it now til its all over, so booked in for follow up in Jan.  I cancelled my reflex for tomorrow as i didn't want to blame it if things didn't work out, wasn't sure if it was going to help or hinder, so thought best to cancel.  But my sister has treated me to a massage and facial, so am going to book that in for next week and the woman (friend of my sis) knows about ivf etc so knows wot not to do, so looking forward to that.  Reckon by next week, will need a bit of relaxing! 

Am looking forward to eve of tv and dh just cooking dinner,

Hxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening ladies, hope you are all well?

I'm still trying to catch up on all the posts, there has been alot happening, too much for me to take in  

ky - how you feeling today honey? Hope your resting loads, hope to catch up with you soon xxxx

Maddy - welcome to the Bart's thread, its been a while since I have posted so you'll have to excuse me if I'm not up to date on everything! I am starting my 2nd IVF cycle hopefully in January, Here we go again... hopefully I don't over stim this time!

Ronnie - hows things with you Hun? Sorry its short and sweet xx

Heather - good luck with your cycle, I hope all works out for you, keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

I'm sure I've missed a couple of you, my sincere apologies I hope you are all doing well and hi to you all, hope your all looking forward to Christmas,
Look forward to chatting some more, take care all of you
noodle (Nikki) xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just been catching up on today's posts. Heather & Sue..you both made me LOL so much as I was reading your posts. I think in pictures & I could imagine your DH's chair just drifting off slowly & the other people's faces! Men..what are they like, eh?? 

Kyla - You sounded brighter today. It must help to have your Mum & Sister around to spoil & pamper you..keep it up!!!

Heather - Congrats on your little embies..you sound really calm, which must be a good thing for the little 'uns to thrive. 

Nikki - I'm fine thanks..fighting a cold at the mom - I'm determined not to have one as I have far too much to do this side of Christmas!! Think it's winning though so been stuffing my face with echinachea & sudafed! How are you? 

If most of us are having follow up appts, we might just all meet up at some point, do you think?  

I won't be around for the next couple of days. Have a meeting in Thatcham - staying overnight there as it's our Christmas do. Will be driving back to work in the afternoon on Friday when I'll be going straight out to our work's Christmas do.  Will catch up at the weekend.

Enjoy yourselves

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron

You last msg of the day has just arrived saying you'll look out for me on the board.  What's going on?

You weren't on earlier - guessed you where singing.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girls. Im so silly. I got hardly a wink of sleep last night as I was convinced (in my dark lonely room) that I wasnt going to wake up! I slept from 10 - 11.30 but then didnt stop seeing the clock count down until about 4.30! Tom is in the guest room to stop the cats from sleeping on me for the moment but its weird not having him next to me and I think that effected me too. I feel daft now but its odd how in the middle of the night you can convince yourself you dont feel right...


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Oh Kyla what a horrible night poor you.  Hopefully you can catch up on some sleep now it's getting light - daylight always seems to make things like that feel better. 

Heather - well done on the embies.  I had Dr Reem all the way through mine, really liked her she does seem to make you feel more relaxed doesn't she.  

Stories about your DH and Sue's DH very funny! Going to have those images in my head all day.

Thanks for the messages about the bump picture, maybe I'll do it.  It's growing by the day now though, my waist has gone from 28 to 40" with still 16 weeks to go - ooer.  I've been given a c-section date of 7th April so not that long really.  I had the 20 week scan this week and all was well and they're both a week ahead in size so getting big - didn't find out the sexes but we saw a couple of flashes and my vote is a boy and girl which would be more then we could ever have hoped for.  There was a definite dangly thing between the bottom ones legs and a white v on the top one - could be wrong though of course.  DH thinks 2 boys.  

Crap... better get ready for work, need to leave in 5 mins!! 

Have good days, will post more later
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Probably heavy volume of traffic! How's head today? Any better??

Kyla - Oh no! It's so horrible not being able to sleep. Are you able to have little snoozes today? 

Leanne - Aaaahhhh. Please post piccie of you on board!! Are you able to sleep at night or is it getting uncomfortable already?

Better get ready for my trip.

Take care all

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all

Kyla - nights like that are awful aren't they - I get them with when my head's bad - hopefully you can catch up a bit today.  How are your holes?

Leanne - ok accepted you don't want to know what they are but I (we) do  
Why have they opted for a c-section, thought they were trying to reduce the numbers only when nec?

Ron - head is great this morning - so lots of plans,  - I did make a list last night - scared now wish I hadn't.    I also put a few decs up whilst watching the comedy awards - which this morning feels like it wasn't a good idea cos a bit dozy.

Hope everyone has a good day.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - What's on the list to do for today? Just pick the one that you think is the easiest/most fun!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I thought you were getting ready for your trip and going?  Are you in the office today - don't want to msg a desk?

Today - easiest - make brandy butter and bread sauce (not tog  )
no, easier than that is to make a shopping list of all the food that didn't arrive from Tesco  

Most fun - have I dec'd enough?

Thinking should do most boring too - ironing - but I do have a Casualty video so ok.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

No, still at home. Paul's gone to work - working up the energy to get into the shower & get ready & finish packing! Got a headache so will get brekkie & pop a couple of tablets.

Prob best to do the ironing otherwise you'd just keep staring at the pile & won't be able to relax until it's done. It's amazing how quickly the pile goes down whilst you're watching a good programme. I watch Nip/Tuck when I do the ironing.

Have a good & enjoyable day

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I must have given you that headache  

Hope it feels better soon - prob part of your cold.

Enjoy the party tonight/tomorrow and you can drink cos your staying over  .

I'll spk to you when you are next around.

Trying to make contact with DH at the mo.  I think it would be easier if he had gone to the moon - or is he avoiding me?

Take care


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

The cold gave me a headache! Just feel a bit groggy. 

Thanks! Won't be drinking that much tonight cos I have to drive back tomorrow morning but it's a free bar tomorrow night.. 

Don't worry, DH's prob engrossed in his work & is in his 700th meeting of the day. Sometimes I have great probs trying to get hold of my DH & he's only in the building across the road!!!!

Oh no! A lump of scrambled egg just fell on the floor..that'd teach me to eat & type!  

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ha - now you have an extra job to do - wash the floor.

Maybe you need to take some real time off and rest to get rid of this cold - it's been hanging around for days.

Have made contact with DH - he is in a 5* hotel on a business park and all he sees is the hotel and the company across the road.  So has no idea what Canada is like other than it is dark, v. cold and snowing - WHAT STILL ? - blimey!

But v. good news it seems as tho. all the mtgs have secured the next contract with work to start in the New Year.  One worry gone.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm off from the 23 Dec until the 30th when I have to go back to work for a day. But then mother will be with me so..I need a holiday!  

Fantastic news.  Does that mean he'll be flying back tomorrow? Don't forget to remind him about the duty free!!!

Ron


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Morning all,

Kyla - that is really horrible, but natural, this has been such a tough time for u, hope u can get good naps during day.  I miss Rob when he's not in bed nest to me, helps me sleep knowing he's there, and u haven't got cats keeping u company either - maybe hot water bottle might do it?  

Nikki - hope u can enjoy christmas time until u get appt in jan.  As we were going in yesterday, there were lots of people going round for info session, so looks like you'll all have plenty of company in the new year.

Ron - Hope ur headache and cold gets better and u can enjoy the dos, maybe a strong rum might help!!

Sue - Great that dh got contract, means u can relax and enjoy christmas.  Enjoy making brandy butter and bread sauce  

Leanne - that's so exciting!! U must be delighted and relieved to have scan done.  R u working lots over christmas?  U must be feeling v heavy now

I haven't got dressed yet, being v lazy today, but will get up and on with things later on.  Enjoying the rest.  

Heatherxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I forgot to book my Tesco date so now my Xmas shopping is coming on Monday. I guess that's okay as we have time then to go ourselves for the extra bits and if anything is missing. They are normally very good but occasionally you miss a load.

Heather - I had pillows down one side in the end. Almost felt right, but my DH is really skinny so it was too much 

Ronnie - Nope, I cant eat and type either. I end up with a mucky keyboard. LOO, I havent done any ironing (or anything else) so DH went to work in a rumpled shirt this morning with a jumper over it to cover it up as he didnt realise in time it was so scruffy. 

I got the most gorgeous bunch of flowers today from work. Just rang them to say thanks - always feels odd to call work when Im not there but they were lovely so I feel quite reassured about that.

My gf is over later this afternoon with her DD. Be nice to see her. Catching up on my SKY+ recordings from when I was out of it - really enjoying LOST right now I have to say!


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Yes - Lost is great isn't it, thought they did last night's one brilliant (am watching only on Channel 4, still waiting for digital here  )

Hope u had good day, have finished all christmas shopping - yay!!!  Must be earliest in years (maybe ever!)

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

It's been busy on here the last few days, I've tried to catch up!!

Heather I'm pleased to see et went well and I think we all deserve some good news on here so here's hoping.  If I'd seen your DH I'd have wet myself laughing, things like that tickle me.   


Kyla hope you've managed to catch up on some sleep today.  You're been through so much, I know after my ectopic it didn't hit me for almost a week, I spent the first few days getting over the surgery and then it hit me, like you I'd been bleeding and thought I'd miscarried so to find out I was still pregnant but didn't know it made me feel guilty and knowing that they'd had to get rid of our baby to save me was hard.  It's amazing how we keep bouncing back from these little set backs.  Not that losing a baby is a little set back it stays with you and you'll never forget them.  Hope you and DH are doing OK.  

Sue it sounds like your keeping busy while DH is away.  Do you have family round to you for Christmas?

Leanne pleased to see things are going well and a boy and girl would be so perfect for you.

Hi Nikki I joined this board a few months back during our 2nd IVF at Bart's, I've got my follow up on the 3rd of Jan so hopefully will be able to start again soonish.

Been Christmas shopping again today and with a new nephew it's a great excuse to wonder around mothercare looking at the tiny little clothes, but can't help feeling slightly sad at the same time.  The worst part for me was seeing my DH holding the baby and knowing how much he wants to be a dad.  

Ronnie hope you enjoy your Christmas do.

Maddy you must be due to break up for Christmas soon.  

Paula hope your doing alright.

Hi to everyone else  

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all - everyone will be ok today !

Heather - hope you are bearing up and feeling ok - remember any symptoms at the mo. are drug induced.

Kyla - uckfield Tesco are awful - a few wks back I ordered Pots - known were available - I queried with the driver not any Pots - he was going back to complain.  I phoned to complain too, was apols but nothing we can do about it now.

Quite regularly if I order Lemon Marmalade I get Lemon T Bags - both brekkie things maybe?

I do have to check my Bill cos sometimes there are things listed but I haven't rec'd.  Plus side tho I sometimes do get things I didn't expect.  DH had smoked salmon sandwiches for a wk once.    I do find them v. trusting on the phone.  I ordered a buy 1 get 1 free mango - one of the mango's was days old and the way it had been packed was a bit mushy - so I phoned to complain and got my money back - was that the freebie tho?

Cal - for Christmas it is just DH and I.  His family live in Ireland and the ones over here go back.  It's a long story but I don't see many of my side - only a couple and they don't know where I live so it's up to me to visit.

Don't look at baby things if it hurts that much - I'm sure everyone will understand - if they know of course.

DH is plane bound  

In the future I think I could become a hermit without him around - one of those crotchy old ladies that lives in a run down house and takes in all the strays.  

Hope everyone enjoys FRIDAY


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Of course you have Uckbridge, for some daft reason I thought you would have Lewes (think I got where you live muddled) and they were always good when I used them. E/B have been okay so far too although this week some random tubes of kids yoghurt turned up - bonus!  
I like the positive start to your message today! Yep, gonna be okay today too. Going to watch a film and flop out and then Nicky (Noodle) might come over this afternoon. When we first posted together back in Jan/Feb we worked out we went to the same school so it will be interesting to see if she is the Nicky I rememeber 


Cally - Thanks hon, I slept better last night - midnight through to 9.30 this morning. Felt much better, although still sleepy. No stupid worries last night keeping me up - just developed an annoying throaty-cough though which did the job instead.
I was the same, first couple days just getting through it was enough but Mon/Tues I had quite a few crying jags. Not so bad with it now though as I'm always one from trying to bounce-back as quickly as I can. I want to get better and really enjoy Xmas this year in our new house.


We have my parents and my sister's family (DH and two kids) over here for Xmas. Im still going to go ahead with it as the cooking is mostly just timing and Tom can carry it all for me  Plus, I really want to make it special here this year. Try to end a crappy year off on a higher note.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Kyla - I thought I would start us of positive - be firm and order it  

Blimey, Uxbridge is a long way for my shopping to come  it's Uckfield.  You certainly are muddled I'm only about 20 mins up the road from you - LOL.

Wow what a coincidence it's a small world that you are Nicky were at the same school, txing tog and at the same hosp.    Enjoy your time with her - catching up should keep you occupied.  I know I was when that old school friend tracked me down and came over.

I love the sound of your Christmas - I think it's just what you need to focus on and make sure it's a great time.  Just make sure you don't overdo - but it sounds as tho you it planned and I think your Mum and Sis will be a help.  But if you need some quiet time and to cry - find it somewhere in the house.

Wondering if that is where we have gone wrong - cos to me it seems as tho it's going to be a normal ish day and I don't really feel motivated.

Ooops doom moving in there and it's going to be ok today 

Take care and enjoy your day - you sound as tho you are doing really well 

Sue.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL! Im not as awake as I though! Our HO for work is based in Uxbridge so I typed it on auto  
Yep, everyone has offered to chip in and help on starters and desserts and stuff. 

I want it to look good too and be cosy for everyone. We've done Xmas at my mums now for so many years I dont want them to think it's odd coming to us. I know my sister is quite pleasesd as it means she can have a drink and then stay over. Normally one of them drives home but we could fit the kids in here too (bit of a squeeze but only one night) or my parents might offer to take them home.


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

Been quiet on here today, hope ur not all too busy leading up to christmas

Cal - hope u ok. Its tough isn't it when ur pleased for others but hurting inside?  Hope 2006 brings all of us our wishes.  I got a card from an old friend today and she is pg with 3rd child, couldn't help but feel jealous.  Like ur cheeky rudolph 

Sue - thanks, had a real up and down day today.  Real laugh when went to lunch with work friends and then real downer when i got home, not bad thoughts, just miserable in general - think it all the hormones, poor dh got it in the neck   but we're ok now.  Think its nice to have a quiet christmas together, u can treat each other and cosy up and enjoy all the food you've prepared    

Kyla - that sounds good, sounds like u have support there and will hopefully have a nice time (with quiet time for u if u need).  Did Nicky pop over and is she the one u remember?  That's really funny and nice.

DH at a christmas do tonight, and i am pretty exhausted, shouldn't be as rested a lot over last few days, but another early night i think, wot fun!!

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning everyone

Just quickly to say HI and hope everyone is ok - prob. manic organising everything and everyone as last w/e before Christmas.  Remember to take it easy and give yourselves you time too.

DH is home now - or at least some man that wanted a warm bed and a big sleep is ?

Enjoy the day.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hiya. Unfortunately Nicky's car had MOT issues  so we had to re-schedule. Had my stitches out last night by a nurse who was interested in our story as she is doing her first IUI on Monday. I have three neat little X's about 1cm wide and a nasty one in my belly button - I dont think it will be the same again   Like I was gonna wear short tops anyways! 

Bought some decorations on the way home (not much around already though - seem to have sold out B&Q in E/B) but we got a few sets of lights that I think will look nice. Unfortunately my nosier cat Ben decided the tinsel we got was edible so I dont think we will be putting that up unless he can't get to it - this is a cat who likes to sit on the top of doors and wobble  

Sue - Glad DH is home. Im sure he will emerge from the bed a new man!


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello,

Sue - great hubby home, has he materialised into a walking talking person yet?!! .  Hope u have nice rest of weekend together

Kyla - good u git stitches out, how u feeling?  Cat sounds great, like them with a sense of adventure    We should get ours up but maybe a job for tomorrow ( but stillgot to do cards yet )

Did tesco shop on net today, lucky to get a late slot, fingers crossed it arrives as ordered.  Followed Leanne's advice from last 2ww and got plans for everyday - cards tomorrow, haircut Mon,massage tues, wrapping weds, thurs rest (and poss panic!!), fri cooking,sat anything i've forgotten - phew!!  Hope all that keeps me positive

Paula - how things going for u?
Hope everyone else is ok too and not too busy with it all,

Am settling down for another night of flicking btwn strictly come dancing and x factor - yippee!!

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all - hope we are all doing great today - of course we are!

It has been so quiet here we had jumped off the first page - that must be the least amount of natter for ? ever ?

Rec'd this today and thought you might like it

Women have amazing God-given strengths. They bear hardships and they carry burdens, but they hold happiness, love and joy.
They smile when they want to scream. They sing when they want to cry. They cry when they are happy and laugh when they are nervous.

They fight for what they believe in. They stand up to injustice. They don't take "no" for an answer when they believe there is a better solution.

They go without so their family can have. They go to the doctor with a frightened friend. They love unconditionally. They cry when their children excel and cheer when their friends get awards.

They are happy when they hear about a birth or a wedding. Their hearts break when a friend dies. They grieve at the loss of a family member, yet they are strong when they think there is no strength left. They know that a hug and a kiss can heal a broken heart.

Women come in all shapes, sizes and colors. They'll drive, fly, walk, run or e-mail you to show how much they care about you.

The heart of a woman is what makes the world keep turning. They bring joy, hope and love. They have compassion and ideals. They give moral support to their family and friends. Women have vital things to say and everything to give.

However if there is one flaw in women..... it is that they forget their worth.


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

That's lovely Sue and so true, thank you    Yes, can't remember the last time we were off the front page - must be time of year  

How are your preps going for christmas - any baking today?  I've had my haircut and helped dh with some of his shopping!   He's now making me lovely dinner, i've been so lazy over last week, keep dozing in the afternoons, but enjoying it.

Anyway, take care everyone,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Sorry I haven't been around for a while - I worked out that tonight was the first night since last Tuesday that I've been at home in the evening!

Sue - that was lovely..how true!!! Has DH recovered from jetlag yet?

Heather - How are you feeling? You sound really chilled & relaxed..you lucky thing!!! 

Kyla - How's the recovery going? Hope you're not too sore now.

Mother is coming down on Thursday & we're still tidying the house!!!! DH hopefully has Thursday off so he can finish off! He's in the process of putting the tree up (it's a bit late I know!) so I've managed to sneak in here & post!  It's his birthday tomorrow & hasn't decided what to do. I'd like to go & see Harry Potter or go for a meal but as we haven't spent much time together, he may opt for an evening in!! 

Better go..I can hear him calling me!

Take care all

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Much more mobile this week. Doesnt hurt to use the stairs but picking things up is still not fun. (Seems funny that we moved into a split level house - three sets of stairs!).

Saw Nicky yesterday. She came over in the afternoon and we nattered away for a couple of hours which was lovely. Nope, dont remember her from school but I think she was the year above me.  

Nicky - Great to meet you in person yesterday, we will definately have to organise something in the New Year too.

Sue - Very true! I had my sister over in the morning yesterday too so I didnt really get on here unti last night and then put a DVD on. I guess this time of year gets pretty busy 

Heather - When is your test date? I cant remember. Im keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello all,

Ronnie - wow, must be nice to have an eve in for a change!!  Hope u had good xmas parties.  Happy Birthday to DH and whatever you do, hope u have nice eve  

Kyla - Good to hear ur gradually recovering, sounds like u still need to take things slowly tho.  Good that u've had some visitors etc, must help to pass the time  I test on 28th, next Weds, feels like ages away, tho i guess it will go quickly once the weekend gets here.  Feeling not as positive today, yesterday i had odd twinges that i haven't had before and was thinking 'implantation pains' but today boobs not as sore and had strong af feeling, so not so sure anymore......  Still trying to be upbeat tho, and off to see sister this afternoon, so that will keep me occupied.  Decided against massage, as started getting worried that it might work against the tx, so cancelled it. 

Take care all and speak soon,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all

Heather - don't worry about those boobs not being sore - that is the pregnyl effects wearing off.  The drug is a pg hormone so it will make you feel like that.  As for AF pains - you must have read that we all get them and they come and go - so don't read in to that either.  I think you are just hitting the wall, I believe we all do that at about the mid week stage and you will come through it and feel better tomorrow - trust me  

If DH gets to you tell him Sue says    Great that he cooks you dinner tho - what I miss out on.
Not sure if the massage would have been good or bad, shame you felt you had to cancel it - you could ask them?

Kyla - plsd to see your doing ok, and getting there - slow but surely.  I remember I couldn't put my socks on which upset me the most  

Today this time last yr I was waking up in the Nuffield after having my Lap and to discover I had 4 holes - 2 more than I was expecting.

DH is now back in the land of the living - he was shattered working English and Canadian hours - wall to wall mtgs.  But the good news is it was all worth it cos they got the contract.  so guaranteed work now for a few more wks.  Bit fed up with DH now tho, cos he keeps telling me how not cold it is and when I query is that all he is wearing - it's really not that cold to need much else.

Heather - my kitchen prep is not going too well - got a list to do - but just don't have the oomph to be getting out there and doing it, done the easy simple bits - but now it's big jobs like mince pies - which I have to do now cos I started by making the mincemeat.  I was going to yesterday but I didn't, today started well but have no ended up sitting here - Doh!.

Made another job/hassle for myself now as well - spotted yesterday a bulge in the dining room ceiling - decided to touch it and my finger went straight through - bits all over the floor.  After the showers this morning I noticed that there is a pool of water on the laminate floor - aahhh - just what I need now men in the house making a mess.  

Anyway good days.

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

o no, Sue, that's all u need, work in house need doing this time of year, hope its not too bad.  Thanks for advice, yes, guess i'm at that point where neg feelings kick in.  Dh being good, much better than last time (!), but if he starts, i'll let him know    Good luck with mince pies and if u don't feel like doing them, then just leave them and go on strike!  Sounds like u've done loads as it is  

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather - I think the neg feelings kick in cos, you have had several wks of nurse/doctor attention, busy travelling to appts, for tests, scans, EC & ET etc, etc and then suddenly it hits you, your've had none of that just lately and you really seem to be "alone".

To add to it all the hormone drugs are in and out of your system.  Then you've got DH's attitiude of well it's all over now, back to normality - well that's my medic expert advice anyway - hey ho  

Just rise above it all and keep going as best you can.

I haven't done mince pies - maybe tomorrow - have marzipanned cake tho.    But nevermind thanks for advice Heather, I tell DH when he asks where goodies are "the girls said ......." - mmmm not sure he will appreciate you  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I've just received a letter from Bart's cancelling our appt on the 9th Jan (no explanation given). They've re-booked it for the 13 March instead!!!!!!!!!!!! That's over 2 months from the original date!  

I'm soooooooooooooo angry!   

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - first thing in the morning get on the phone - find out what, why, where - everything.  

If they cancel it then they should at least offer you next available date.  They have no right to do that.

Understood if you chose to cancel it.  Does make those hols dates start to look at bit more poss too. 

I got my frosties bill today - £379 - it doesn't say how long that is for so must be a yr.

Good luck

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I got my frostie bill this week too - £950! WTF? What is going on there right now?

Ronnie - Definately call them, must be some mistake!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm still fuming!!! So is DH!

My frostie bill was £379 too. I think they changed it just as we were having ET but I thought it was only going to be increased by about £50. Kyla, you get on the phone tomorrow too!  

Sue - If Barts can't give us an earlier date then we'll be going to the Listers. Since they are about £1500 more expensive, there goes my hols.. 

Ron


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

No!! That's terrible Ron, u must be so mad - how can they do that with no explanation?!!  Hope u get on ok today  

Kyla - that was the amount that we were told at et too, tho we haven't got any frosties.  So don't know how Sue and Ronnie's are cheaper - maybe theirs is for 1 yr and yours for 5 yrs?  I can't find the sheet we had, but will let u know if i find it and what it says.

Sue - Thanks, feeling bit more upbeat today, going to do a bit of housework today (it needs it!!) 

Take care all, and Ron - thinking of u today   ,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Ron - hasn't got on too well - she will tell you tonight - but let's all be   with her.

Heather - take care with that housework - doesn't matter if it needs doing.  I never did any.  Mind you the time I got the bfp I did hoover - cos we had house viewers - so maybe you'd be ok.

Kyla - I seem to recall you saying something about you having to pay for 5 yrs freezing - the rules had changed.

Mind you maths isn't my hottest but £379 x 5yrs = more than £950.

My DH says he can see disadvantages to this site -

1.We all get sad when someone gets bad news, when he thought I was on the up.
2.We get angry with everyone else, when they have  .
3.We sometimes discover someone has done better or got something better than us.  ie; Paula's appt before me.  

HELLO to everyone else - are you all ok .

Enjoy the day - I think we all annoyed today - let's make it better.  

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Guess your dh has a point, think mine is of similar opinion, but i think advantages outweigh disadvantages - as my dh said 'its your own community'  

Day will get better  

Barts   

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather - absolutely far outweighed.  What do DH's know?  - well he saw me in a rant last night when I let rip about Ron's news and then Kyla's bill.

What amazes with me the invoice it doesn't really say what it is other than freezing and there is no cut off date for payment.

the day will indeed get better - we won't allow it to get worse.  Let's hope that Kyla cheers us.

hope you enjoyed the day with your sis - baby in tow too.

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Yes - really unclear about the bills, my dh got a shock when he saw that at et! Wonder wot the difference is btwn all your bills?!!

It was other sis, with huge bump, due in Jan, hope i picked up    from her  

R u already for Sun?  I am still waiting for dh's pressi to arrive, ordered it ages ago, been probs and after chasing it am hoping it arrives today.  Wouldn't mind, but he ordered mine after me, and they have all arrived!! Just hope i'm going to be able to give it to him on Sun

Hxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Yeah they said the rules had changed I just found it odd that it changed right when I did it but apparently that was just more bad luck for me. Would be very easy to get paranoid now   I'm allowed to pay in installments though which will ease it some.
Oh the £379 is the cost of freezing - each year after I seem to remember it's more like £150 as you are only paying for the Nitrogen, not the process.

Ronnie - What happened hon?    

My bins got collected by Santa this morning   Not long to go!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

PS: Paula - are you okay? You havent been on for a while? Are you away? {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

That's not fair, Kyla, hope     means everything else goes ur way in future

Yes, i've been wondering about Paula, hope u ok Paula, we're here for u if u need us    

Can't believe ixmas is getting here so quick, going to get excited soon    

Heatherxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Me too Heather. Want to really enjoy it this year. My mum is keen on the idea of sitting in the hot tub with a glass of champers on Xmas day so we'll definately be doing that! I had my Tesco shop (and Sue you wont believe this!!) It was all there!!  

What are you up to for Xmas? You having people over or going to your folks?


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

All my tescos shop arrived too!  Yay!!! Although dh couldn't believe the amount i ordered  

We're off to his sisters on Xmas day and then my sis on boxing day, have mixed feelings about it all - his sis and husband smoke quite heavily and my sis has a bit of the baby blues and her older daughter is being a bit of a   with the arrival of the baby, so not sure its going to be stress free.  Ah well, will keep me busy i guess  

Kyla - How are your preps going - are u ready for everyone to arrive?

Hxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm mostly ready. Got the dec's up, most of the food in (just need to do a small top-up shop on Friday) but I havent cleaned my house yet. Going to wait until Friday to do that or else it will just get messy again pretty quickly.

No-one in my family smokes anymore. Two years ago Tom, my mum, sis & dad all smoked and now that have all quit. Im glad cos' I hate the way it makes my house smell. I think my sister might still have one or two but hopefully outside!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla & Heather - thanks for rubbing it in - great to hear all your shopping turned up   - I guess if you knew the size of Uckfield's you would say I was lucky to get anything  

Kyla - it's your house def. kick your sis outside.  Most disgusting habit in the world.

Heather - sounds as tho, your in for a trad, Christmas with squabbles etc.

When DH's Nan used to visit her daughter (my MIL) I couldn't believe it - 80 yrs old and she has to go outside to smoke - whatever the weather - it was her daughter's house and they were the rules tho.

Well plsd to announce mince pie factory opened today - and all going well.  Just tried first one and delicious - Now I know why I didn't make them days ago cos they would have gone by now.  Well that's my excuse.  

Got the christmas cd on.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Girls

Ron doesn't think she can post tonight so here's the latest from Barts.

her appt has been cancelled cos the Doc is going on hols.  Apparently they have to book it 6 wks in advance so they did know when appts were made  

Furthermore, they have had lots of complaints this morning about Jan cancellations, it seems a lot of Jan appts have been cancelled.  Ron tried to find out the dates, but of course they didn't know them of the top of their head.

Thanks for the warning Ron - we are now all on standby - watch that postman  
As you can imagine Ron is not a happy girl today. 


Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Oh crap. I wonder if we have all been cancelled? I guess Im near the end so maybe not but wouldnt that be annoying if mine ended up being kept and yours got moved to March when your cycle was a good three weeks before mine! 
LOL at your mince pie factory. Sounds yummy. I have to admit to buying mine, I'm good at cakes and stuff but havent baked for years now.

I went back and copied over your post of when our appointments *were*
Cally 3 Jan ?
Hellie 4 Jan
Ronnie 9 Jan - Now 13 March!
Paula 17 Jan
Sue 18 Jan
Kyla 24 Jan


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I just called them again to check on my appointment and Im okay - cos' Im in Outpatients seeing Dr Tozer. I had to double check as my address on my cryo-bill was still showing as Brighton and my mail re-direct falls off soon.
I know you are O-P too so maybe it's a different Dr whose on hols? Bloody annoying for Ronnie though


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - that's such a relief that your date is ok - you certainly deserve to get your appt on time and excellent news that you have Dr Tozer - I think she is the best Doc you could hope to see.

I was thinking of calling them, but Ron said they had been inundated with calls and complaints today I thought I would leave it for the mo. especially as I could only think of the excuse I've lost my letter.

Selfishly let's hope you are right about the O-P. theory.  We don't know actually how much time the Doc's got off but if it's 2 wks its either going to impact me or Cal & Hellie.

Ron's still not happy.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I know, I was quite pleased I had the address excuse  I hope it's more like one week. As annoying as it is for Ronnie, I would hate it to effect the rest of us too.

I havent actually seen Miss Tozer before - I saw Dr Reem for my first follow-up and Dr Shazia for the second. Both were lovely though. I'm glad mine is okay cos' I would rather see one sooner as all the facts and questions from this ectopic/tubal removal are still fresh in my head, you know?


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone.

I've just remembered, i think its Dr Reem on hol as i had her for et and she was saying that she was off until i think 9 Jan, she was really lovely - its obviously their admin (again!!) that's mucked up.  How infuriating for all those couples, particularly Ron.  

Mince pies sounds yummy, can i have 1?!  - i ended up going to mums for lunch, need a sleep now to recover from all that talking  

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - Miss Tozer is lovely - Maddy's seen her too.   She seems caring and sympathetic.    I had her for my ET and got the feeling that she wanted it to work as much as I did.

I had to call her that first w/e when I had the antibiotic overload and she seemed genuinely sorry that they had pushed me through the mill and that the 2 ww shouldn't be like mine.   Thankfully I knew that - otherwise they could have scared me forever  

Absolutely agree that you should see them sooner rather than later so you can really fill them in on the facts and what's happened - Did E/b DGH write a letter for you?

Wish they could make special compensation and rush to fit you in now.

Ronnie apparently was seeing Al Shawaf.   Not sure who he is.

One thing my DH commented on was at Barts they don't use a scan when they insert the catheter.    At the Nuffield they did and they said this was cos they had a good idea that they were laying them in the right place then.  When we asked why at Barts they said it was patient assurance only and the scanner was always in use.

Heather - you can all have mince pies and almost done and I will count up how many later - but theres loads!!!!!

You all have an excuse that you haven't made any work, recovering etc - me it's my normal life and my job.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I think he is the one who's mobile went off when doing my first ET. I think that was him. Annoying at the time as they tell you not to have yours on and then he didnt do the same. Tom was all het up over the poor little embies being subjected to the micro-waves.
The DGH gave me two discharge letters. I have to give them to my GP but I have scanned them in so I can print copies for Barts too.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

That is bad manners not only during your ET and your patient time but also for the fact that we can't use them.  Altho. DH has cos he says he hasn't seen any posters telling him not to.  Wonder what the Doc would have thought if ours went off - not in my time please  

I would be worried about microwaves too - another diff. comes to mind now, at the Nuffield we are told not to use any smellies of any kind for EC and ET - cos little ones are prone to sensitivity and pick up smells.

Girls, don't get paranoid that's maybe why your's didn't work - I didn't wash for days and look I still got bfn's.  And it can't be that vital if it's not advised everywhere.  What of the staff too - did they not wash cos today I might have an ET.

Ronnie - wonders if she's seen him before - only had 1 or 2 words to say, oldish man.  Looked him up on Doc Foster's and it says he qualified in '71 - ok who was born then, hands up 

Good thinking Kyla - for copying them.  Do that with abso everything.

Girls - I think it's my place for Christmas - I've made 7 doz mince pies and 2 doz butternut squash pies (think pumpkin pie).  I said it was a factory!!  Then there's the pint of bread sauce - maybe Ireland are coming here  

Everyone enjoy the evening and let's all keep calm.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I knew about the perfume thing too, so washed in unperfumed soap the night before but not on the day.   I think it's more like over-powering scents maybe.
Sorry, 78 for me.
Oh count me in for your place! You are a baking queen!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

That's a relief glad someone else did - sometimes my brain has so much stuff in it and it's only when it's too late I remember that tip that might've helped - sure we've all done that.

Baking queen or stupid?

78 - blimey that's the age of my baby bro and I remember him being born  

Giving up on that game.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Everytime I msg I post it then damn - forgot to mention new pic so that's all this msg is for.

The pic was taken this summer and is the view from the window where I sit here typing you girls.

We are so, so, lucky - one of the reasons it made it hard to find better when selling earlier in the yr.


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi girls,

I've just typed a long message and when I posted it the connection went and I lost it.  So just a quick one as it's my works Christmas meal tonight.  

Basically it went something like this.

Ronnie I'm like the others I feel angry for you and so frustrated that there's nothing we can do and just have to accept it. 

Heather sending you             just so you know I'm thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else.  I must get ready so I'll post tomorrow.

Love Cally


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Good to hear from you Cal, have a good night and thanks for  

Although its small consolation, maybe Ron is better off not seeing Al Shawaf - my dh had a bit of a row with him when we had first consultation, think he's the head consultant and although he followed things up well, was quite off hand about what were really big issues for us, so not the most sensitive person, or the most open to a 2-way conversation - think the Drs and Nurses are much better.  However, March is still a joke!!!

Thanks for the pies - very tasty!!!  And your view is just gorgeous, looks like a v special place to live  

Its a good eve for me, def back to relaxing and not worrying, but eating and sleeping huge amounts, so if i'm not pg, will have to do some serious exercising in the new year!

Take care everyone else and see u soon,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls


I was just popping on to say hope you all have a great Christmas-am going away tomorrow for a week!!!

Had a quick read through posts and can't believe what is happening with Ron's appointment that is APPALLING!!!! Bart's should not let that happen    

Heather will be thinking of you lots xxxx

I have to say I find Christmas a difficult time of year-which is one of the reasons we are going away....but just wanted to say have a fun time and thanks for being here girls xxxx

Love Maddy


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Maddy,

Have a great break and c u when ur back    xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy & DH

Have really great resting, relaxing, do what you want fun break.










Can quite understand your need to get away.

Take care and remember to come back 

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/Kyla_Gunter

Sue - My view is in my house section on the above link. It was one of the best things about this house too. The view from my study window right now? Xmas lights, some more lights and then three inflatables! The house next door and the one opposite have a competition each year to see who can put up the most lights. It's a tie so far 
Your view looks fab too.

Maddy - Hope you have a wonderful Christmas. See you in the New Year!!! 

Cally - Have a great time tonight. I missed mine cos' of the ectopic surgery. DH missed his becuase of taking me to get my stitches out - bless him so he is out with the other managers tonight for a meal instead and Im home alone. Just watched Captain Correlli's Mandolin (I know its been out ages but I read the book and wanted to wait until it wasnt so clear in my head).


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Kyla - hope you're enjoying your personal display   Our neighbours opposite have all decided to get lots of lights out this year, so they've been flashing nicely at night   Hope u enjoyed the film - i haven't sern it.

Hope everyone's having a good day, not sure how i am today.  Once i get going with day will prob b fine, just dont feel like getting started yet!  

Take care all  ,

hxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello Girls

Sorry I haven't posted for ages - bit of a rush with Christmas preparations.  We're just about to have our office party (we've all brought in food). Really hungry now! Am heading down to my Mum's in Somerset tomorrow after a party out tonight - hope I don't oversleep.

A very Happy Christmas to you all and lets hope we all have a fantastic 2006.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Helly










Enjoy your party tonight and down in Somerset - have loads of fun.

Sue x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy & Helly -


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Happy Christmas Helly  , have a fab time and an even better New Year

Kyla and Sue - where do u get lovely fonts / christmasy icons from?  Look great  

Hxxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Morning everyone.

Hope ur all ok and enjoying build up to  .  Dh has finished work now and we are off to get last bits of shopping today and meeting up with some friends.  I'm pleased as it means i can stop obsessing about every twinge / non-twinge and start enjoying christmas(that's the theory anyway....)

Hope u r all ok and that these next few days are good to u,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Woke up with tummy pains this morning -seems I have gotten the same bug DH had last weekend so not overly chuffed.  About time I had it easy I think LOL

Heather - Got them from http://bestsmileys.com by searching on Google - looks like the same site Sue uses too as I saw hers there


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Kyla, will check them out   Hope u feel better soon, that is so unfair, guess ur immune system must be low at mo and susceptible to bugs etc, u take care and rest up lots, drink plenty.  Def about time u haad it easy, hopefully once 2006 is here, things will start getting better and better, u def deserve it big time  

Better go and get dressed now, being v lazy (again...)

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning no Afternoon Girls

Got a bit of a migraine today - where on earth did that come from? Could do without it.

Kyla, sorry to hear you are feeling a bit poorly too - hope you feel better soon. Dr Tozer rec. drinking warm lemonade to replace the sugars and stop dehydrating.

Heather glad to hear you are taking it easy - I think you have timed it just right - Christmas to keep you focused and distracted and before you know it next wk will be here.

What we all need is a 

I thought it was time we put up a tree, so I hope you like the one I brought>










I got 2 pressies for you all - one was practical - bestsmileys.com - but I see Kyla's also given that.

The other cute - http://www.letsbefriends.blogspot.com/

Have a good day - take it easy.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello Girls

Kyla - Sorry you've not been feeling well. Take it easy.

Sue - You went to acu the other day hence bad head a couple of days later. It happened to you last time as well.  Hope you've taken tablets & they've kicked in.

Been for our last minute food shopping..Sainsburys sold out of brandy butter so had to make a trip to M&S in Holmbush..glad to be home!

Merry Christmas to you all. May all our dreams come true in 2006!

Ron
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

just a quickie

wanted to say

  *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND MAY ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE FOR 2006   

take care all and don't eat too much turkey  

*

Lots of love

Frances


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - your right I had was wondering if it was linked to acu.    I took a tablet at brekkie but ended up wearing brekkie - so assumed that didn't work - haven't taken any since - remember GP's words of addiction, so I thought I would try without - seem to be coping.

I could have told you how to make brandy butter - it's unbelievably simple, save that trip over to Holmbush or was that an excuse  

Fran - your dream certainly will come true in 2006  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - How's head now?  Has it calmed down? If you need to, take a tablet. It's not as if you take them everyday.  It's no point being in pain & miserable.

Brandy butter..don't even like the stuff but easier than making it (and it was also an excuse to check out the goodies in M&S) - ended up buying a chocolate yule log for dessert on christmas!

Lots more car journeys tomorrow - have to drop the sprouts to BIL from next door neighbour..do the lottery..pick up bruv & maybe get some more bread sauce..hey ho!!!  

Ron
xx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello girls, 

Just popped on to wish you all a *MERRY CHRISTMAS* .

Sue and Kyla hope you both feel better soon. 
I've got a sore throat and have been sucking lozenges, drinking lemsips and gargling with aspirin (woman in boots said it was the best thing to do!) all day so I'm hoping it won't develop in to a full blown cold.

Sue I love the tree good choice and could I have a couple of mince pies to leave out for the big man in red?

Ronnie I hope your OK after the appointment shambles. I'd be so angry.

Just to round this year off another woman I work with is pregnant after trying for about 2 days!!!! I sat between both of the pregnant woman at our meal the other night so hopefully I picked up some positive vibes.

Enjoy yourselves and if I don't get chance   for Heather on the 28th (I think I've got the right date).



Love Cally


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi Girls, 

Back from break in Bruges (very relaxing) and catching up on your posts.  Can't believe Barts cancelled your appt Ron, how frustrating, hope the rest of your appts are unaffected.  My freezer bill was the £300 odd one too, must send a cheque off soon, I only got it about 3 weeks ago so they must've done a batch at once.  

Just want to wish you all a fantastic Xmas and really hope that 2006 is the year for each and everyone of you    



xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Merry Christmas Eve

Hope everyone - Kyla, Cally - are now feeling better, don't get any worse ! 

Gargling aspirin now - is this the new wonder drug that cures all?

Now, I as baking queen now install a new rule which is:-

for everyone to forget about IF, bfn's, what if's, when will I, even us if need be and go away and have a great Christmas - enjoy being a couple with DH, the not pg luxuries ie: a drink, and have fun with family and friends.

If you are faced with the situ. of a baby and "do you want to hold it", just give an polite reply "scared of dropping him, not my thing" - whatever, smile, hold your up, be strong and walk away.

If you are surrounded by kids well that's ok - cos they are brats and we are not making kids 

So I order you all to be off and have a great time. Me well I'm also the servant too so I'm back to my kitchen to do more stuff - yes more!

Mince pies all round.









Take care

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning - Definately feeling better now. Seems to have eased down to cramps.

Cally - Hope that does the trick for you!

Sue - Love the dancing Santa! My mum told me the other day my Uncle said he thought the reason DH & I don't have kids yet is that we are too busy being ''Yuppies''   He is such a moron.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - I would go with the yuppies excuse - seems plausible in this day and age.    Shame he is a bit narrow minded tho.

Leanne - see you are getting in all the trips before they become banned  

I know none of us know our plans or timings for next yr at the mo.  But Ryanair are giving away free flights, just pay tax etc. from 1 Jan - 25 Mar to loads of places.  The only catch seems to be that it doesn't inc. Gatwick so a trip to Stansted.

Just had to shout about it in case - no I wasn't planning until I saw it - just trying to work out when BIL but want a lift cos DH forgot to ask when he dropped him off.

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Happy christmas everyone,

Hope u all have a lovely break and will let u know how it goes on 28th.

take care all  

Heather xxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

In your loudest poss voice.

IT'SS CHRISSSSSTMMMMMAAAASSS!!!










have a good one - two


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Hope u all had really lovely days yesterday and enjoying today too.  This attempt is over for me now, had spotting Sat, and then af started yesterday.  Tested this morning, 2 days early, and it was neg, will test again on weds but know this is it.  We're lucky that we have another attempt on the NHS left and will use this later in the year, after a bit of a break from tx, and once we've talked to Barts about this cycle and checking up on if there's anything else we can do.  Seems the embies aren't implanting and i'm wondering if there is any reason for this or if i need further checks.  anyway have plenty of time to think about this.  We always knew this might be a difficult christmas and it has been, but here's hoping that 2006 bring all of us on this thread what we want and that things just get better from now on.

Take care all and speak soon,

Heatherxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather

So sorry to read your msg - what a sad pressie - even if it was going to be a neg it could have hung on to let you have a good time - hope it didn't spoil it too much for you and you are able to cope.

Day 11 does seem sig for you so let's hope Barts can provide an answer.

Spk again soon - take care -  

Sue x


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Sue  

Hxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Heather

Just logged on & saw your message.  I'm really really sorry.   

Please look after yourself & of each other.

Will be thinking of you both.

Take care

Ronnie
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Heather - Oh honey I'm so sorry. This totally sucks. I hope you were able to get some enjoyment out of Christmas and at least treated yourself to a glass or two of bubbly.









* * * * *

Hope you all had a great day yesterday. We sure did! It went sooo well. Im so proud - my dinner was all done on time, and it all tasted good too. The kids didnt fight, we all got on. A miracle!

My mum and dad went about 8pm and then the kids went to bed with Polar Express and me and Tom and Lucie and Tom (BIL) played poker and then went in the hot tub. Great evening, got drink (cos' I could) and felt a
little rough this morning but it was all worth it.

Haven't had a Christmas go so well for years


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow! It snowed!!! This is the view from my bedroom this morning.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning - yes it snowed started about 10.30 last night.    It is typical does every christmas the night before I go to Maidstone to see my bro.  Fortunately I think this is the first yr - when it is only a little.

Kyla - your view looks great - certainly transforms the view doesn't it.  Love your new pic - cameras are out    Plsd to hear plans went well - you certainly deserved it.

Heather - hope you are ok, and are getting through it - you know the def, answer is tomorrow .

My cat Billy is poorly and we are about to take him off to the emergency vet - not sure if it is his thyroid prob, or scavenging - he has been v. sick and not eaten for 24 hours - tried white fish - which usually he would be climbing the walls for - can I have it raw?

I woke up Christmas morning with a stiff lower back and abdo pains - ibuprofen is helping, gets better by the end of the day to start again the next morning.  Not sure what's going on ?

Hope everyone else is doing great - off to vet now - sort me out too ??

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Thanks Ron and Kyla - glad xmas went well, as Sue said u deserve it and really glad u have good time.  View looks great, we got snow too  

Sue - hope Billy is OK and vet finds out what's wrong, must be worrying.  Also hope u r ok and feel better soon.

As AF was so heavy yesterday, did have a glass of sherry, and will stay tucked up inside today, may brave the outside world tomorrow - problem is most of our friends are about to give birth or have recently given birth, and i don't want to break down when i'm with them, so avoiding contact with friends so far, and Rob doing the talking to people.

Take care all and hope ur making the most of the extra bank holiday  

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Oh Heather - it's hard enough going through tx without seeing your friends being pg or giving birth. I really hope you can ride through this.  I think you will as you seem strong enough.  If it gets too much sometimes & you ever want an ear, you know where we are. One of us is normally around. You take care of yourself  

Sue - How's Bill? Do you think he's eaten something which didn't agree with him? Funnily enough, my next door neighbour's kitten's been chucking as well..if it didn't sound so silly, I would have suggested that maybe there's a bug going around

How are you? I haven't heard you mention back & abdo pains before..is it AF?

Kyla - What a lovely view from your bedroom. No wonder you bought this house! 

Off to the traditional turkey curry at the IL's - they've been looking after my Mother today to give us a bit of a breather..phew!!! Enjoyed the sale..I've managed to get most things that I wanted & a bit more!

Take care & speak soon

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

No posts!?!?  

Went back to work today - felt weird at first and then it was the same as always. Snow made my train late by 55 mins so I will be driving tomorrow as Tom is working too that day. Had some nasty cramps but apparently tht is normal so Im not overly worried. 

Any more news on the Barts re-scheduling?


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello,

ooh poor u having to go back to work today Kyla

Hope u had nice curry ron

Sue - hope ur heads ok

braved the ice and got a few things at tescos today

Another night tucked in and a glass of wine methinks.... 

Hello to everyone else, hope u had good christmas,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Girls I am back and I have missed you xxxxx  

Heather Hun I am so sorry-what a Christmas!! Its got to be the worst time of year to have to deal with a BFN and on Christmas day itsdelf it couldn't get any harder. Hope you are coping OK.

2006 has got to be our year girls the luck on this board has got to change-I'm convinced IVF is mostly down to luck once those embies are back inside-here goes for a big change of fortune with all of us xxxxx

Had a fantastic break-just what we needed!!! Got back ealry hours of this morning-think will have to do a big family dinner on New years to make up for missing out!!!!

Just wanted to mention-had a bizarre letter from Barts saying I had missed an appointment at Barts on 3rd November-seems odd as I was up there only 2 weeks before-will have to call and find out?

Good to see snow!!! Although you should have seen the amount we had   

Girls have missed you all so much and Heather Hun although I was far away I have been thinijng of you xxx

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Whilst I was away heard a quote I just had to share with you .......

Life may not be the party we hoped for but whilst we're here we might as well dance

Just thought I'd share that with you all xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning everyone.

Plsd to say Billy is now fine - he had food poisoning - which a couple of shots from the vet - sorted him.    He already has a thyroid prob. for which he takes medication and now we need to get him retested cos the vomit showed that none of the contents had been eaten - so this is a symptom that he needs to get food in as quickly and as much  as poss.   Which would explain why he got food poisoning.

As for me - well my back seized up completely in the end, I could not walk and then I was in so much agony I could not sleep, or move in bed - which is prob. why I couldn't sleep as well cos I was stuck on my back.

Anyway, fortunately it's Christmas and Andy has been home so he has been great - in fact I've had better care than when I have my Laps!.    Seen the Doc who diagnosed back pain and prescribed loads of drugs - which are making me feel more mobile and virtually painfree.

Maddy - glad to see your back - you sound rested and happy, so the break must have been just right for you.  Love the quote.

Hope everyone is doing ok - and carry on enjoying the break.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Glad the pills are helping. Do you see an osteopath for your back? My neck is the same (result of whiplash from car accident at 19 - never been same since). Glad to see Billy is doing better too.

Maddy - How odd about the letter! I wonder who they got you mixed up with


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girls.

Sue, Ronnie, Nicky, Maddie, Heather, Paula, Cally, Leanne & Frances (hope I didnt miss anyone)
*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!* I hope 2006 see us all realising our dreams.

Have a good evening, whatever you have planned. My sister, BIL and the kids are coming over. I see another night of Singstar, booze, cards and hot-tub on the horizon!  Should be nice as we hadn't managed to organise anything and she just called up.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
   

I'm with Kyla!! May 2006 be our year!!!

Thank you so much for being there over the last few months-you guys mean the world to me xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Tried to get my happy new year bigger but didn't manage it!!!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

to you all.

Let's hope it is a very happy and healthy 2006 for us all. May our dreams come true and if they don''t remember we can build another dream. 

We all mean the world to each other - no thanks needed - it's just part of the give and take.

We are doing absolutely nothing tonight - hope you enjoy.

Sue x

PS> I wish I had been given the research job of the best hangover cure turns out the answer is none of these remedies but simply don't get a hangover - I could have told them that and saved a fortune.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Happy New Year to you all - may all our dreams come true. If not, we'll kick ass!

Love

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope you all had a lovely evening xxx
We just relaxed with family x Was good to see them all though as we had been away!!!!

Have a good day xxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Happy New Year!!  Hope u all had a good eve and lets hope 2006 is the best year ever for all of you.  We stayed in and my best friend came over and we had a few glasses together, played some games and ate lovely food that dh cooked.  

Take care all,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I have to share something funny with you. I've been talking about taking up knitting for a while now and on Xmas day my mum gave me needles, wool and cast-on 30 stitches for me. She came round today and I showed it to her and somehow I have gained stitches to the point that I had 73 on my row!!!  
We pulled it apart and started again. 
MIL & FIL over for dinner tonight (they are getting divorced though) not sure how it will go but should be interesting.


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE

Heres hoping 2006 brings some good news for us. 

Heather sorry to see things didn't work out this time, not the best time of year to have bad news. I hope you and DH are doing OK. 

I got a letter from Bart's just before Christmas and when I saw the stamp I thought I was going to have the same news as Ronnie, but lucky for me it was a reminder about our appointment on the 3rd. So we're off up there on Tuesday and should find out when we can go again. If I'm honest I never thought we'd need our 3rd funded go, new and stupid I guess. 
This time last year we were all excited about starting IVF, not feeling the same now!!! Funny that.

Take care all    

Love Cally


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello everyone

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

I'm back from Somerset now (which was lovely) and feel nice and relaxed.  I also had a letter from Barts reminding me about my appt on 4th Jan with a Mr Perks (in outpatients dept).  Has anyone seen him before? Hope he's nice.  As this is our first follow-up appt I'm not sure what to expect. Do any of you know whether it's just a chat or if they'll do a scan or give us the prescription for the drugs for the next attempt?

Trying to make the most of my last day off work - going back tomorrow and then a half day on Weds before going to Barts.  

Hope you are all well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Cal - good luck for tomorrow, hope they have some different ideas for you to try.  I remember that feeling of excitement and hope and now it's just matter of fact.

Helly - good luck for your appt too on Weds - I've seen Mr Perks, he isn't actually part of the IVF staff team.  He does seem a nice guy tho. not completely open to immune stuff/testing etc - but happy if you wish to investigate it yourself and prepared to take the risks alongside tx.
They are most likely just to chat, find out what you think and feel, discuss your options for next tx and when it would be feasible to go ahead, suggest changes they would make.  They may offer tests.  Remember to take your AF dates.

Kyla - it sounds as tho, with your knitting you were still casting on which is similar to knitting except you are supposed to drop the stitch once knitted rather than keep it on the needle - prob. doesn't make sense so leave it for Mum to show you.

   - we had a chat this am - about what to do in the forthcoming yr.  DH says two things - get the builder organised and extension done.    Go through the FET's at some stage and see the end of the IF.  Hopefully it will be good news, cos that is what he really wants but if not - time to move on with our lives.    

He says we can do this forever - partly cost wise we must now be around 25K and also he said it's time to move on and enjoy ourselves, the hols we never have etc.  Plus he remembers we agreed some 14 yrs back that whatever we would stop at 40 so we could get on.  Seems different now it's coming.

Enjoy your last day off.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cal & Hellie - Good luck with your appts on the 3rd & 4th. 

Sue - Although what DH said made sense & you agreed years ago, deep down you still hope that they'd change their mind.  Will you have your FET's at Bart's (I remember you saying that Nuffield won't use any frosties from another clinic).  

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Cal and Helly-good luck for your appointments-hope you can start to get the ball rolling for your next steps.

I had a very positive follow up appointment with Ms Tozer, hope you get on as well.

Sue my heart aches for you Hun-this is such a difficult thing to go through. Words can not describe the effects of IF on ALL areas of your life and it truly is a heartbreaking thing to go through. Like Ron says it does make sense but actually stopping is going to be hard for any of us.

Can I suggest a book to you its called "Sweet grapes-how to stop being infertile and start living again" (may have mentioned it before). It takes you step by step through the decisions taken through out the IF process and concentrates on ending treatment-it actually guides you through the process. Its very American but does make a lot of sense-I can't say I've read it all the way through but have dipped in and out as I've needed to.

I got it off Amazon and had it shipped from the states-not sure if you could get it over here. I'll be honest I couldn't have gone into a high street shop and asked for it but thats just me being silly!!!

Am about to e mail Bart's about the appointment that I am supposed to have missed will let you know how I get on

Take care

xxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I think that is exactly what I was doing. I started again from scratch with 30 stitches and about 15 rows down I now have 31 (which is fine, I will just do two at once next row). Looks more scarf like now and less like a triangle.
{{HUGS}} for your chat with DH. That must have been tough. We set ourselves a date too (30) for moving onto adoption but DH dropped it on Xmas day that he doesnt really want to adopt so the pressure is on me again a bit now that IVF is my last chance.
We are only going to do FET this year too I think - cost wise it was hell last year with moving and all the things that broke. In one year we spent over £10k. Scary stuff. You have enough embies to do two goes, is that right? I really hope that is all it takes for you but I know how it is to feel pessamistic about it (or realistic in any case).
Getting the extension done sounds like a good plan though - a nice distraction for times when it hurts. Plus I know you like your projects.

Maddy - I dont know if Barts actually check their email. I never got a response when I mailed them - better over the phone once you can get through  

Good luck Cally & Hellie for this week's appointments. Let us know how they go.

Been feeling some pain this past couple days. Mostly on my right side by my scar. I dont know if my ovary has just ovulated or something and it's sore from that cyst they drained. Im more aware of it today than this time last week though so Im going to keep an eye on it.
Annoyingly bit out a filling last night so now I have to register for a dentist too - luckily have tomorrow off to register with GP and there is a dentist in the same builiding...


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Grr - won't let me into the dentists - long wait list apparently but I'm still on with my old one so have an apt for 25th Jan... Guess I just have to wait. At least I have a GP now.


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Happy 2006 - here's hoping it fulfills all dreams whatever they may be!! 

Heather - sorry to read your news, what [email protected] timing for you.  It's good you and DH have a plan and that you're going to take a break for a few months.  Will you carry on with the accup and reflexology during that time?  Might be quite good to carry on to get your body tip top.

Sue -   can't imagine how you must be feeling to know you're coming to the end of the road.  What your DH says does make sense and I guess you know that in your head but telling that to your heart must be a totally different story.  My heart goes out to you and DH. 

Kyla & Sue - the snowy views from your houses looked beautiful last week.  Wasn't it great to have a nearly white Xmas. 

Cally - hope appt went well today

Hellie - good luck tomorrow.

Hi to Ronnie, Maddy & Fran.

As for me, Xmas was ok, DH had manflu so was v. grumpy for most of it which put a bit of a dampner on it. However, I now have it and feel as rough as a badgers whatsit so feel a bit guilty for moaning at him, I say mine is worse though because I can't take anything    PG going well, feeling lots of moving now which is fab, however size is huge, I now measure at 34 weks for a singleton and I'm only 23.  Am already counting down the weeks just to keep me going, 13 weeks to go!!! ooh DH did very well on the Xmas pressie front - very new man.  He's booked us into a castle in Wales for a night in Mid Feb that is a Molton Brown spa, get full use of the facilities, a molton brown goodie pack and a facial as well as dinner, B&B.  He thought by then I'd be getting fed up and need some pampering - how sweet is that! 

Take care all
x


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello girls,

Maddy pleased to see you enjoyed your break away, Christmas can be hard and it's great you decided to do what was best for you and DH.  

Hellie all relaxed and ready for the next round I hope.  Good luck tomorrow.

Sue I can't imagine how you feel.   I really don't know how you've managed to cope over the last 14 years.  I'm sure when you said you'd give it till your 40 you believed it would have happened by now.
I can understand where your DH is coming from.  I think if we were told that we'd never be able to have children then we could almost grieve for the children we'd never have and we would have to except it and move on.  
Don't get me wrong we're all very lucky that we've still got the chance to have our own baby but with TX it feels like your life's on hold while everyone around you is moving on.  To make that final decision and say enough is enough must be so hard.  
Back to being positive 2006 could be the year dreams come true.

Kyla good to see you enjoyed Xmas after everything you went through.  Sounds like you have a plan for this year and a plan is always good.

Ronnie I hope your doing OK?  Did you have any luck with changing your appointment?  I'm sure you have posted but I must have missed it.  

Leanne I hope you feel better soon.  Your poor DH having manflu there is nothing worse, he is very brave!  13 weeks doesn't sound long at all.

Hope I've remembered everyone.

Our appointment went very well today.  I went armed with a list of questions and the chap we saw was very good and answered them all as best he could.  Though saying that when we first asked about the next step he said a FET was the best option and they had 70-80% chance of thawing and then the chances are the same if they thaw OK.  I pointed out that as this was our last funded go I would like a fresh cycle and felt that if the embryos didn't make it would have been a waste of a go.  Which he agreed on but he then had to go and check with my Consultant (he was the registrar) because it had already been decided in a meeting before hand that I'd be having a FET!  She agreed so a fresh go it is.  

I then asked when we could start and if I could pick our drugs up today, he did say that they would send the prescription or let us know when it was ready but I pointed out this was a hassle as we as we have to travel into London.  So the prescription was sorted out and we can start later this month.  Just need AF to turn up and then I'll start sniffing on CD21.
To be honest I'm surprised but very very pleased.  DH did say we may have been a bit pushy, but if we don't fight our corner who will.  

So here comes round 3.

Take care all

Love Cal


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Cally

It sounds as though you got on really well yesterday-being pushy is definitely the best idea or you will not get out of your treatment what you want-only after 2 failed attempts did I really have the courage to say what I really wanted to in consultations. It definitely sounds like the best approach for you and will hopefully get you more frosties to add to the bank!!!

I think we are starting to get together a plan for our next move I'm looking at having my baseline scan on 21st March-so will probably be a few weeks behind you-we are definitely having a FET first and if necessary will have a fresh cycle in the summer. This is mainly because it fits much better with my work holidays. Also we haven't had any funded cycles so that side of it is slightly different.

Is there anything they're doing differently for you? I'm having PIO injections rather than the suppositories-this is mostly due to the fact that I have never made it to the end of a 2ww so there are some thoughts that there may be issues there-not the most pleasant of injection though!!!!

I am back tpo work today-going away was fantastic and I knwo this sounds really selfish but I could really do with a few more days at home-took ages to put all the Christmas decorations away yesterday!!! Can feel the work moans coming on.....  

Have a good day 

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quick question-what is menopur and have any of you taken baby aspirin?

Thanks 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Quick reply for Maddy - menopur is just another version of Gonal F or puregon.  It does the same thing.

Very basic tho. cos you have to mix the powder and solution tog. yourself.

Ronnie and myself took baby aspirin - I was advised to after my first failure and have taken it every time since during the 2 ww.  Although when I saw the NK cells Doc he said I hadn't taken it for long enough so on this last tx I took it for 6 wks.

It thins the blood to prevent any clots forming so there is less chance of a blockage in the little vessels to the uterus.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Cally - I am pleased you got what you wanted at your appt. well done for being pushy - as Maddy says it is the only way.  I know they have to do planning and mtgs to discuss tx etc - but it would be so much nicer if we felt more involved in our tx and the decision too.    At least they could give us 2 options rather than "we've decided it's best if you ......"

AF arrived New Yrs Day - lasted 2 days - Day 1 was like Day 3 and Day 2 like Day 6 ?? never ever had that before.

well my New Yr's Resolution has gone way out of the window - it was to kick the paracetamol but I've had such a bad head for the last 24 hrs that it had to go.  Awake most of the night and then the thinking starts, and then the crying.  Eventually DH woke up and after a 100 "what's wrong?" "nothing really".  We talked again.  It's a shame it was such a dark ungodly hour cos I could do with him writing down his words.  They sort of went like this.

"Lets make no decisions until after the Barts and poss Nuffield appt.  We will take their advice and suggestions and go from there.  Nuffield is pref. for location but Barts for best use of frosties if they take them out 1 by 1.  If a fresh option comes up then we will consider it by looking at all the costs whilst Barts appears cheaper are they overall really ie: travel etc"

"We can also make decisions then about what other tests to look into doing - after we have seen Barts"

"So for now forget it and lets go away for our hols and have a good time and maybe that break will be enough to see us carry on a bit longer"

He did say either way he does want us to see the end of this see and reach a final decision one way or another sometime soon - just so we can get on with our lives and stop "let just take a little break cos what if etc".

I don't want any of you to think my DH is a   he is far from it at all - and he did say in his heart he doesn't want to end and would like to see a happy outcome, but his head and whatever tell him we must do something else.

At New Yr he did tell friends he could see us moving after the extension is built in 2007 - interesting the reason for the extension is thinking positive a bedroom for baby and I would only be moving from here if I don't need a school cos the other life house is in a field!

Enough of my natter now

Hope back to work is going to go well.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I think Barts are 2x2 for frosties but hopefully that won't sway DH. Sounds like you had a good chat in the wee hours - isnt that always the way? I dont think your DH is a  at all - it's just as hard for men as it is for us I think.

Maddy - I took aspirin too, at my own impatus though. Dr's agreed it was okay to do. Took it during 2WW and also during stims (but not during EC or ER).

Cally - Glad your appointment went so well. Well done for being pushy and getting your drugs. I hate that I had to keep going back up there for that.


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Evening Girls,

We had our appt at Barts today - tried to stay calm when the train was delayed and we ended up getting there a bit late.

The appt went well. They looked through the notes about the last attempt and said they wouldn't change the type of drugs I was on as I stimmed very well last time.  But they would keep me stimming for longer to try to get more eggs (had 13 last time and 6 of those fertilised).  I only stimmed for 8 days in the end which isn't long.  He talked about the possibility of ICSI but when he discussed it with the consultant they said to stick to IVF again this time.  We had to have our Hepatitus and HIV blood tests done again as they were out of date (did that today) and I have to have my FSH level blood test done on day 2 of AF as I haven't had that done since April '05.  I can have that done in Brighton which will be a great help, but I'm going to go to my GP for it as the last time I had tests done at the Hosp the results didn't reach Barts in time for my appt.  He couldn't prescibe the drugs today as it will depend on the FSH levels, but as soon as they have the figures they'll fax the presciption to my GP so I'll be able to get the drugs in Brighton, which will also be much better.

So all being well, and if AF arrives next week, I shouldn't have to go to Barts again until mid-Feb.  Feel excited about having another go, but until I actually pick up the drugs it won't feel like we have started.  Hope there are no problems getting the blood test results in time.

When we got home tonight I had a call from a friend who told me she is pregnant. She knows about the IVF and feels guilty as they weren't trying. But I'm really pleased for her and hope it is a positive sign as she is 40 like me.

Hope all is well and that all the forthcoming appts go well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Cal & Hellie - Pleased that your appts went well. Cal, well done you for pushing. Fancy Barts using FET as one of your free goes..I would have kicked up too! Is your prescription the same as last time?

I have a confession to make...as Bart's wouldn't change my appt, I asked our PCT to refer us to the Lister - partly because we can't afford to wait (age is not on my side!). We would have gone there had we not had our NHS go & also because they have a satellite unit in Brighton (Nuffield in Woodingdean) so I can have all my scans there thus saving the hassle of travelling to London.

We have an appt next Monday (same day as Bart's original follow up appt).  I've been frantically arranging for all my bloods to be taken this week as AF arrived today, so hopefully Lister will get them in time for our appt.

Even though I've now moved hospital, I'd still like to be able to keep in touch & post on this thread as I feel like I'm part of a big happy family.  However,  since I've defected from the Bart's camp, you may not want me on this thread anymore.  I'll miss you all but I fully understand if this is the case!

Take care all

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Did you get a kitten and I missed it? Your photo shows the cutest kitty! 
I don;t blame you for going to Lister. Can you transfer your embies there? I looked at them becuase of the Nuffield thing but private IVF for them is twice the price of Barts and I just couldn't afford it at the time.
OMG of course you must stay with us! Don't be silly! If our FET's don't work we will be swapping too so you better stay here so I can   I don't feel it's a 'Barts' thread anyway - just a group of friends now.

Hellie - Sorry your train was late. Sounds like it all went well though. Lucky you getting your b/w in Brighton - they said I couldn't so I lost 6 half-days to trekking up there last year. Maybe my new GP will be better...
I'm suprised they didn't go for ICSI but I think 50% is still good for a fert rate. In total out of the 24 eggs we have had collected 23 have fertilised for us(!) BUT... 15 normal and 8 abnormal which is 33% - only meant to be 5% abnormal so I will definately be asking about that and seeing if they think there is a reason for it. I'm compliling my question list now as three weeks will fly by.
I'm sorry about your friend but as you said - it can give you hope. Suprisingly I'm not annoyed by the stories of pregnancies on one tube or following ectopic as I know everyone who tells them means well.

Sue - Is AF still acting up?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I second Kyla-don't go anywhere Ron-I'm interested about the frosties too!!

Barts is actually our 3rd clinic so its unlikely we'll go anywhere else-Social Services will be our next stop!!!

Helly glad you got on well-are you starting with this next cycle? I agree starting does give you hope again!!

Just wanted to ask Kyla-where do you think you'll go to next?

The only other clinic I would be interested in trying is ARGC_I've heard Mr Taranissi does amazing things with great results I think he is also very forward thinking with all the immune testing and may even work alongside Dr Beer in the States...

Got to be a short one as I'm shattered!!

LOve Maddy xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - I looked at the clinic in Tunbridge Wells. I looked when we thought our last IVF had failed. Now I know it didnt (of sorts) I think we will use our frosties at Barts anyway and then look again after if we need to.
I saw on the 'fees page' of the Barts web-site they offer assisted hatching and I might ask about that - also I would love it if we could take embies to blast stage but they dont seem to do that in the UK much.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning Girls

Thanks for letting me stay!!!

Kyla - I think Lister does blasts (saw it on the lister thread anyway).  I read that assisted hatching could help the embies implant.  Must ask about that next Monday too along with many other questions that I've prepared.

For now, we're leaving the frosties in Bart's as we've already paid for their lodgings for the next year.  We'll prob see what happens in the next tx & perhaps transport them over to Lister if the need arises. 

Kyla, by the way, I saw Jo Whitty yesterday - she's so lovely, isn't she?? I kept thinking about your comments about one of the characters from 4 weddings & kept chuckling to myself!!!

Also, I was told by Jo just before Christmas that they're opening a new clinic in Hove (just by the station) late January & it's headed by 3 consultants, one of them from Lister.  During the 1st 6 months, they will be doing all the scans but the Lister will do the EC & ET.  After June 2006 they'll be hoping to have everything done in Hove.  It'll be interesting to see what that's like.

We got a rescue cat in November. She's called Phoebe & she's about a year old.  Unfortunately her previous owner let her have 2 litters (then blaming her for it!) & because she's no longer a kitten, they decided that they didn't want her anymore.  She was tiny when she came to us but she's grown a bit in 2 months.  She's gorgeous apart from her food fads! 

Sue - if you manage to read this in between packing, taking your car in for a service, settling in Bill & Buff & catching your flight, have a lovely holiday - will speak again when you get back.

Take care

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning - glad to see everyone is doing ok, appts coming and positive thoughts turning to tx - exciting  

Kyla - the Tun Wells do blasts - I had them on whatever ?# tx.  Advantage is you wait an extra couple of days so physically you are well recovered from EC.  They also look wonderfully strong too cos they have grown mine were 8 & 10 cells - I think they were growing better in the dish - maybe should have left them there!

AF disappeared for Day 3 and returned as dregs on day 4 - it was so light I used 3 Alldays pads and 2 liners.  I did mention it to acu guy and also the back/abdo pain I'd had, I also had a v. swollen abdo - trousers were tight.  He wonders if it is the Endos cos the pain stopped when AF started and there is only a little bleed cos it's all inside.  He said make a note and check next month.  Will mention it at my appt too.

I feel really old today cos today it's 16 yrs since I wore a white dress (and I wasn't a childhood sweetheart).

The day I have been dreading is also here - hols.  I only like the 3 days in the middle.  Worse bit is to take Bill & Buff to their Hailsham hotel before 12 or after 2.  DH decided to take car down to E/b for service and he happens to tell me there are 2 probs with it that he forgot to tell them, so who knows what time he'll be back.  I am thinking I should cook and eat a dinner before we go - to keep my sugar levels up - so I'm not surviving on airport/plane food.  I can't pack as the case is in the loft - we leave here at 3 pm.    EEK, EEK, EEK.

Plus point builder came round and picked up plans last night.  Ron - DH said "I thought you had done that", I said "I don't know why you thought that I had sorted it, I had only made contact and builder could only get here now" - got me out of that.

Be good and if you can't be good, be careful 

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Oooo...you sound sooooooo stressed!!!!  Come here.. 

Congratulations on your wedding anniversary. At least you'll have your anniversary dinner in another country..how cool is that! (you won't arrive in the middle of the night, will you)

It's always sad leaving your boys behind.  But as they're in a hotel, they'll be cared for, looked after & fed. Give them loads of kisses, enough to last them for a week! 

At least the builder came & picked up the plan yesterday - no harm done!

Shame DH couldn't have brought down the cases from the loft (did you mention yesterday that the cases can only come out after the boys have left for their hols?)    What time is DH back?

Did Acu ask you to make an AF diary, like mine did?  That way they can build up a picture of our insides (allegedly!) & can work out how to treat us. 

Remember, this will be you in less than 24 hours    

Have a great time

Ron
x


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Sue - hope u have a fab holiday and Happy Anniversary!!

Hope u r all well, has been good to catch up on ur posts.  Have been having a break from computer for a few days and seeing family etc.  Will post properly at weekend, but in meantime, sounds like things r going well tx wise and baby wise, and hope u have a good Friday,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes, one is stressed.

Dh arrived back at 1. rushed dinner, then packed, now off to hotel and back to leave.

Bye


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello all,

Sue have a great holiday and make sure you come back all recharged.  

Ronnie I don't blame you for looking elsewhere if it wasn't for the funding we'd be doing the same.  It wouldn't be the same without you on here so don't you dare creep over to the Lister thread.  You may visit them if you wish from time to time.  Let us know how you get on Monday.  Good Luck  .  

Hellie pleased to see your appointment went well, things are so much better with a plan in mind.

Heather you and DH are doing OK.  You know we're here if you need us.  Take it easy.

Maddy I also took aspirin on my last cycle from the day I started sniffing all the way through til the end of the 2ww and after EC I also have clexane,  I really think it made a difference to me but that could be because I have factor V.

Kyla good to see your getting a list of questions ready, if you've not seen it there's a list of questions on the icsi thread, I pinched a few from there.

For the next cycle I'm on Puregon (changed due to costs, Bart's got a good deal I was told!) and while it's all ready and waiting in my fridge, I haven't been given any needles or syringes to take it with.  I guess I'll just have to drink it  .  
Has anyone else been on this drug?  I've only had gonel f before and that came in pens with a tiny needle.

I received the HFEA guide to infertility yesterday and it has a list of all the clinics and success rates etc plus loads of other stuff, wish I'd found it years ago.  I'm planning ahead just in case we need to change clinics.

Time for a weekend funky monkey dance I feel.

              

Have a great weekend girls

Love Cal


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - I do sort of remember you mentioning Pheobe now but I think I was 2ww at the time and might have been a bit sel-centred.  She is lovely, quite a cutie.

Sue - Hope you are off having the time of your life! 16 years is awesome. If we do a full IVF again I think we will definately look at T-Wells then. I like the sound of blasts.

Cally - They did that to me too   I would have thought your local GP could give you them though. How far are you from me? I have some left over and I won't be doing IVF for a while (FET's this summer probably). I don't wanna mail them just in case, but you are welcome to them if I can meet you somewhere.

DH & I had a long chat tonight and I think FET will be quite delayed for us this year. We spent a huge amount of money in 2005 what with a private cycle, FET, new car oh year and moving house! Feel the need to save our pennies for a while. I'm not too disapointed. I feel we can afford (time-wise) to wait six months and then not be so stressed about money. Plus we still gotta pay for the freezing!


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Kyla,

That's really kind of you to offer, but lucky for me I work in a hospital not that Bart's would know that, so if you can let me know the size syringe and needle/s needed then I can raid the stock at work.  

Pleased to see you and DH had a chat, after all you've been through I think a brake sounds like a good idea.  With all the stress of TX you still need to enjoy being together as a couple and have other things to look forward to.  Saying that though it's still bloody frustrating when everyone around you is getting pregnant.  One day.

Enjoy your weekend

Love Cally


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Its the 0.10ml syringes and the yellow cover needles for injecting and the pink cover ones for mixing.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope Sue is having a great time-feel a bit daft missed her going!!!! How long is she away for?

Thanks for all the replies about the aspirin-what is the benefit of taking it and when should I be taking it if I choose to?

Also is there any other little things like this thats worth trying-I'm starting to prepare myself for the FET so was just wondering xxxx

Hope everyone's OK-Cal-when's your follow up? And Ron hope Monday goes well xxxx

Have a good weekend xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Just thought I'd check in-its quiet on here today x

Hope you're all haveing fun xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Maddy - Sue went to Tenerife for a week with DH.  

I started taking baby aspirin when I started my tx but didn't take it on the day of EC. 

My appt at the Lister went very well. Instead of having a fresh tx, they recommended for us to use the remaining frosties & have a natural FET.  As I'm day 6 post AF, they scanned me & said all is well. I was given another appt next Monday & hopefully have the transfer next Friday/Saturday!!! As my cycle is about 31 days, it'll prob be more like a fortnight! I can't believe it's all kicked off so quickly & in a fortnight's time I'll be on my 2ww again!!! I'll just have to let Bart's know of our intention & hopefully they'll ship the embies off in good time!

If this fails, then we'll start a fresh tx in February.  

Cal - when do you start?

Hellie - Has AF arrived? If so, are you sniffing yet?

Kyla - You've had such a stressful year last year it'll be good to have a breather for a bit.  You've got time on your side so 6 months wouldn't be such a long wait for you. It'll be good not to have to follow any schedule & be a bit more spontaneous!

Heather - How are you? 

Hi to everyone else.

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Great news that its all happening so quickly for you!!

How many embies have you got frozen?

Will they take them all out?

Hi to everyone-sorry about the questions Ron but am just interested xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy

No probs re questions!! We've got 2 in the freezer so the Lister will be getting them both.  If they don't survive the thaw then we'll start a fresh tx in Feb, thus we'll only be delayed by a month. The consultant at the Lister didn't see the point of having a fresh tx when we have 2 frozen ones sitting there ready & waiting. 

I can't believe it's happening so quickly either! 

When is your appt with Barts?

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Do Barts do the transfer? I thought I read somewhere you had to hire a canister and transport them yourself? I might be wrong though.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I think we either do it ourselves or hire a courier to take it to the Lister. Personally I'd rather hire someone who's used to taking this kind of material! 

Will let you know when I speak to Bart's tomorrow after I fax the letter off to them.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Of course there must be couriers who do this! Silly me   Out of curiousity - how much is their FET cycle? If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - It's £775 but we were told that if our frosties don't survive the thaw, we don't get charged!!!! Both DH & I heard it so we couldn't both be imagining it??!

We thought about having FET at Bart's which I know is about half the price, but by the time we had the follow up appt in March, we prob won't start until at least April, by that time we would have had a FET & a fresh tx at the Lister. 

How are all your aches & twinges? Have you recovered physically?

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Good offer of not charging if they don't thaw. That's a relief but I'm sure they will be fine. Plus, I know you are eager to get on with it so the timing is much better.
Yep, feeling much better. Still having twinges on my right side and got paranoid when I had should pain on Sunday but think that might have just been weird heartburn


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello girls

Well AF arrived yesterday (a couple of days early) so had the blood tests done at my GP's this morning. Phoned Barts who want me to fax the results to them when I get them (should be early next week - fingers crossed) and then they can work out what drugs I need and send the prescription to my GP for me to collect. Not sure how many needles I have left from last time (I'm on Buserelin so not sniffing) and I'm supposed to start on day 21.  Wonder if I can get extra needles from the hosp in Brighton as I doubt Barts can send them in the post.

Great news with your early start Ronnie - if this attempt at Barts doesn't work we may go to Lister as well (less travelling up to London).

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - I know..I couldn't believe it either.  This is the reason why I'm having my scans in London as opposed to Nuffield, because if the frosties don't make the thaw, the Nuffield will still charge me for the scans.  I'm also about to send you an IM.

I phoned Bart's this morning & they lady I spoke to told me that both DH & I need to sign a consent form authorising them to release my embies.  They gave me the name of a courier which they use (Lister do too). I phoned the courier who confirmed that I'll need to email him with full details & he'll liaise with both hospitals.  The cost for transporting them is £45 + vat which isn't too bad as the other alternative is doing it yourself.  I also spoke to a very nice embryologist called Shaun in Barts who will make sure my embies are transferred safely to the Lister & liaise with their embryologists.  I'm so lucky cos it's stopped me from fretting about them!

Hellie - Horray for the arrival of AF! Where about do you live in Brighton? I live in Patcham.  If you speak to Jo Whitty who is a fertility nurse at the Sussex, she maybe able to give you some needles. She's really nice. I've got her extension number if you need it.

We've been to the Lister twice now & on both occasions we've been impressed with them.  They seem to want to get things done now rather than waiting around. Also, there doesn't seem to be set dates for certain scans either, like at Barts. 

Hello to everyone else!

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Evening girlies   Boy, they sure are letting our BG get long arent they?

LOL - My cats are fighting and Harvey just ran in here ahead of Ben, jumping on my lap to seek refuge. They take it in turns to be the dominant one  Of course now all I can see is cat-butt in front of my screen!

Ronnie - Wow, that's a lot less than I thought it would be actually. Will you cancel your Barts f/up now? I'm really hoping you are actually PG by the time your Barts appointment comes around.   
Shaun is lovely - I spoke to him when we did our last cycle about our fert report plus he was there on the day of transfer to show them to us. It's nice he will track them for you - takes a load off.

Hellie - Yay for AF! Ron had a good idea - I'm sure Jo would give you a supply. She was always so lovely when we saw her. Havent spoken to her since the summer though when I was arranging our NHS go.
You'll be underway in no time! I wonder if you and Ron will be cycling round the same time 

No more shoulder pain today, just back-ache so I think I must have yanked something. Probably from hunching over reading - I re-read all the Harry Potter books last week and I get so into them I forget to change position.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - What colour are your boys & have they mastered the cat flap yet??

No one could tell us the cost of the courier at the Lister so we guessed at £50 - which is nothing compared to us going up ourselves, train & tube fares + the hassle of taking them across London & time off work as well.  Will xc appt with Barts in next couple of days, unless someone here wants it

I really hope so too but we'll see!! If this FET doesn't work then I'll prob be about a month behind Hellie on a fresh tx. Will Hellie be cycling with Cal?

I did wonder if you meant shoulder pain on your last post! Have you seen the latest Harry P film? I haven't yet & I'm itching to go. Will really have to make an effort before they stop showing it in the cinema!

Ron


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Saw it last week, very good. Nicely adapted I thought and the characters are really growing (although Hermione has a tendancy to over do it at times)
That's what got me in the mood to read them again.
Here is a link to my photo page: I have some piccy's of my boys on there. http://www.flickr.com/photos/Kyla_Gunter


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Your boys are gorgeous! I hope you don't mind but I had a nose around your house & it's so lovely. I particularly like your hot tub!!!  Do you play the violin?


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello all,

Ronnie great news.  No hanging around and nothing to pay if they don't thaw sounds perfect.  I don't blame you for not waiting.  Fingers are crossed for you.  

It sounds really straight forward transferring embryos, my DH isn't keen to have a FET at Bart's if this 3rd go doesn't work so it's good to know there isn't a problem moving them.  I had visions of us travelling to London with a cool box .  

AF arrived on Monday so it's all systems go for us as well and I'll start sniffing at the end of the month 28/29 or something.  When I phoned with my day 1 the woman said I'll book you in for your information session, I said we've had one, she said when, I said February, so she said you'll need another one, to which I pointed out the Doctor had said less than a week ago we DON'T.  Finally got it through to her.  Really not feeling like we need any more info, I sure I could give the session myself.  

Hellie good to see things are moving for you too.  If Bart's get their finger out we could be going together.

Hope Kyla, Heather, Maddy, Paula, Leanne and Fran are all keeping well.  I'm hope Sue is relaxing and enjoying the sun.

Take care all.

Love Cally


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Cal - Oh man, imagine having to face the ''invitation to councelling'' woman again!   LOL, glad you got the go-ahead.

Ron - No worries hon, I posted them so people could see - easier than trying to explain  Tom plays the violin. He took it up two years ago when he quit smoking so he would have something to do with his hands. I play flute but not properly since college. He is getting better now than I was and I got to grade 5/6.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Cal - I can't believe they wanted you to have another info session - don't they read your notes when they speak to you  

Not long now before you start again. How are you feeling about it?

I emailed the courier & he confirmed that he'll be liaising with both hospitals..it sounds pretty straightforward, thank goodness! Coolbox?? Sounds like you're having a picnic!!!  

Kyla - I played the violin & was actually doing grade 7 but was sooooo rubbish at it!! I never would have passed! I wanted to play the flute but they didn't have any space left so my dad enrolled me with for violin lessons instead! My first instrument is the piano - at least you can't play that out of tune! When I was learning the violin, I used to be shut in a room downstairs & my family would stay at the other end of the house until I'd finished practicing! 

Good night

Ronnie
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Cally, the same thing happened to me when I phoned Barts. She went to get the 'info session' book and when I explained that I'd already been on one she asked when.  It was August '05 so she said I didn't need to have another one and that I just needed 'schedule only'.  Definately think you have to fight your corner over that one as, like you, I have more than enough info already!

I should also be starting on 28th/29th Jan (blood test results depending).

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello girls,

Ronnie talking of picnic's, during the summer we often said how lovely it would be to pop the kids in the car and go for one.  The only problem was we had no kids.  So maybe we could take our embryos?  Closest thing we have to children 

I'm really looking forward to going again, strange really but for us it's the only way we'll ever have our own baby so with doing tx at least I know there's a chance of a BFP.
How are you feeling?  Do you know when you'll have your FET yet?  Exciting to think it's happened so quickly, I'm really pleased for you.

Hellie I've worked it out and I'll start sniffing on the 29th of Jan, which should mean I'll sniff for just over 2 weeks and not nearly 3 like last time.  When do you get your blood results?

Kyla does your DH play to you while you relax in the hot tub?   

Love Cal


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Cal - Just as long as you don't talk too loudly to your embies whilst having your picnic..otherwise people would give you funny looks & wondering why you're talking to a coolbox!!!!

I'm still a bit bewildererd that we found ourselves in the middle of a FET, especially as we've pysched ourselves to do a fresh one in Feb!  I've got another scan on Monday & if it all goes well, depending on when I ov, they mentioned about scheduling me for ET next Friday/Saturday!!!  

Are you on the same sniffers as last time? On the last tx, I recall sniffing for what seemed to be an eternity..at one stage I thought I'd still be sniffing at Christmas! 

Ronnie
x


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Hope you're all well.  Wow, it seems to be moving really quickly for Ron, Helly and Cal - very exciting and hope you're all feeling well and raring to go.

Kyla - hope you're doing ok, wonder if we'll end up cycling together. 

Haven't seen Harry Potter, but saw King Kong and thought it was really well done, anyone else see it?

Hope everyone else is well,

I have had some time off, going out a bit and having late nights, decided to have a general break (tho still drinking peppermint tea) and start being healthy next week and have a good 6 months of healthy living (must get fitter!!!) before txing again.  But enjoying eating out and having a few drinks in meantime.  Back to work as well and feeling a lot more together now.  

Speak soon,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Heather - looks like we might be! I'm up at Barts on 24th to have my follow-up (seems so long ago now) but in fact from what we thought was BFN to this appointment is about 9 weeks! I have no idea what they will say though as I will have to fully update them on the EP and LAP etc...

It's nice there are so many cycling together again. Just hope we get a run of BFP's this time round.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls - Just to let you know that our frosties are now safely tucked up in the Lister. It felt a bit strange imagining them in the back of a transit van travelling halfway across London though!

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Thats great Ron, hope they're settling in nicely at Lister and soon with u!xxx

Not long to go now to follow up Kyla, yes lets hope a bumper crop this time for everyone,

Lol,

Heatherxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Glad to know they are safe and sound in their new temporary home (before they come home for good to you I mean)  

Have had a nasty headache all day today. Only just seems to be clearing. Why do they always come on weekends?
Went to the cinema last night and saw Just Like Heaven - really nice slushy film. DH was out with work so I went with Nicky. It was a nice night.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi 

Ronnie - good to know they are safe at the Lister for now xxx

Kyla when exactly are you up to Barts for your follow up?

Heatings broken so its pretty cold here-I think your house feels so different when its cold   

Not getting fixed till Wednesday so had to go out for a shower!!!!

Hope everyones OK and enjoying your weekend

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - Hope your head is better. What was the film about? Who stars it?  Hope Nicky is OK. Is she having another tx soon?

Maddy - You poor thing. It's soooooooo inconvenient when your heating goes cos it affects everything else as well.  Hopefully it's not very cold tonight (no frost) but take a hot water bottle with you to bed just in case!! 

Heather - It's really nice not to have to think about tx for a while. I hated having to follow a schedule & not being able to plan anything just in case it coincides with scan/jabbing/ec/et.  We don't realise how much it takes over your life & how lovely it is to do 'normal' things & being spontaneous.

Take care all

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - The film is Reese Witherspoon and Mark Ruffalo where she is a 'ghost' in his apartment. It's very sweet and of course has a happy ending. We both liked it. Nicky is good - she starts her next TX 24th Jan in fact!

Maddy - My follow up is also 24th Jan. How annoying about your heating! Our fire broke before Xmas but the actual radiators are okay so I'm leaving it for now. Hope it gets sorted soon.

Head is a bit better today. AF is being a complete ***** though.  Went for a walk this afternoon and got a bit lost - ended up doing 5 miles! Not exactly the gentle exercise I had planned LOL


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning girlss

Trouble is back  

Glad to see you are all keeping busy and hey I go for a week - and come back to exciting news of tx's started, starting etc.  WOW

My follow up is Weds pm and my letter says I will be seeing Dr Al Shawaf - which if it's who I think it is I am a bit disappointed about.  But hey ho make the best of what we get.    My plan is to just take his advice any suggestions? on board and come away to think about my next step.  I also plan to ring the Nuffield to see what they say too.  Then maybe shop around to see about all these tests that are available.    It's a shame we can't get one Doc to advise us on and do everything for us.

I certainly don't plan to get roped into their suggestion of doing a FET and start ? date.

But I warn you now girls I suspect after Weds I will be doing a "Ron" and going elsewhere.  That's certainly DH's plan - unless Barts offer something so tempting.....

We had good hols - weather was like our spring or even summer.  The best bit was when it was raining in one place go round the mountain and it would be lovely.  We also drove through the mountains - up Mount Teide in the snow which was a surreal experience.

Disadvantage of going away was it reminded DH of the reason to stop this rollercoaster cos of the good times we were having and we could start to look forward to them more often and regularly.  Also he's joke of "we are waiting for Mothercare to stock them", now has become a wish list - one that doesn''t squeal/scream at their loudest, bawl non stop, needs little baggage (he was overcome when he saw how many cases one family had), I think there was more ......  

Sue x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Glad to hear that you had a good hols! My BIL's partner was also on the same island as you..wonder if you passed each other??!

You mentioned about other tests available. Just been looking at the price list for the Lister & I came across:

Natural killer cells - £166
Natural killer cytotoxicity - £370
Anticardiolipin antibodies - £70.00
Antiphospholipid antibodies - £60.00

Just thought it may help!

Went for my scan today. Was told that nothing is happening down there yet, although the lining is beginning to thicken, so I have to have another one on Thursday. 

Absolutely knackered from the travelling plus doing nearly a full day's work so will be going to bed soon

Take care all

Ronnie

PS Paula if you're reading this, good luck with tomorrow's follow-up appt.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Welcome back   Don't blame you for looking elsewhere. We just don't have a choice right now as we cant pay for the freezing yet - let alone move our embies somewhere else.

Ron - I looked her up and Paula hasnt posted since 9th Dec! Hope she is okay.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - thanks for those tests - I will add them to my pile.  I need to check if I've had them too - cos the names look familiar - but that maybe cos they are on my pile.  interesting how come the NK cells test is only £166 tho - was I conned?

Kyla - I can understand your dilemma, but I think you are strong and level headed about the logisitics - see the reason you can't go ahead for awhile as an excuse to take a real break with DH and have some fun   
Maybe, look into getting away for a break - if your broke already go a bit further.  Don't mean to rub it in but you do have age and are fortunate to be able to take time out - that's what I've been doing all this time - it helps you to cope.  You can always come back.

Cally - just reread your post - I took puregon - can't say I noticed any difference from menopur on side effects.  The plus side was it was already mixed so a lot easier and quicker.  Follie wise I got same numbers.

Thinking about the aspirin - looking at us - it is just as well we weren't on the research trial - cos we wouldn't have helped the stats.  Maybe, we are just the wrong girls for the theory to be proven.

My friend tells me of an article she read at the dentists? of a girl who had had 9 IVF bfn's cos of Endos and each time her lining was too thin so they thickened it with viagra and success.

Hello everyone else - how are you doing?

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - I have no idea what the other tests are apart from NK & that's only cos I've heard you mention it here! Is £166 cheap?? 

I agree that Kyla's doing the right thing. I wish I was 10 years younger & know what I know now!!  

At the Lister they went to prescribe gonal but because I've got 8 vials of menopur left from the 1st tx, they changed the script.  Would gonal have made any difference? 

Do you get thin linings from endo? 

An Andrologist at Bart's told me on the phone recently about this middle eastern woman who underwent 48 tx's & she finally had a baby boy - a gift from God, he said.  I said 'For perserverence if nothing else!' 

Have a good evening all

Ron
x


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi ladies,

I’m so so sorry I haven’t been on for ages only our desks have been moved at work now so my screen is in full view so everyone can see and then I just don’t get time to come on here in the evenings, I should make more of an effort really.

I had my follow-up app yesterday, it was pretty much as I expected, my egg/embryo quality is fine and I can do FET in March/April time, not sure if it’ll be medicated or natural yet, need to see if I’m ovulating.  I’ve just got to book up for an info session now, has anyone had one of these for FET’s yet, if so what’s it like, anything like the normal IVF one?  My initial plan was to have one FET and then another fresh cycle but I think maybe I’ll just have FET’s for now because it will help us out financially.  In theory we have enough for 4 FET’s but that all depends how they survive the thaw.  I was told that they will decided how many to take out and then say they take 4 out and all 4 survive they will re-freeze the other 2, I never knew they could do this but apparently they can.

I’m trying to focus on other things at the moment, I’m aiming to have all my debt cleared by next January and then we’re gonna have a big holiday to Florida and Vegas and then we want to decorate at home and in between we’ll do treatment as and when we can afford it.  I can’t put my life on hold anymore as it just made me so miserable.  As you can see I’m pretty optimistic at the moment but you know how it is, this time next week I’ll be feeling totally different but at the moment I’m feeling positive with my next steps of action.

I hope you are all ok, I have been having sneaky looks as and when I can so I’m still keep you with you all to the best I can.  Lets hope 2006 is our year eh!

Anyways will have to go as I’ve got to quickly copy and paste this into a post before anyone sees ha ha.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sue glad to see you had a good holiday-I think physically going away is the only way you can really get away from IF!

Interesting about the Lister Ron-I'm going there for some tests-just waiting for my date to come through! Will be interested to see what i think-not sure I can face another change of clinic though-is there anyone else who's been at a few clinics-I'm still keen on ARGC Mr Taranissi seems so much more innovative than any of the other clinic and I know he is totally in favour of the work of Dr Beer.

Sorry I've not been on here much-the house was so cold until yesterday we had to go and stay at my bros!!!!

Hope everyone else is Ok
xxxxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello all,

Sue great to see you had a lovely holiday.  I hope you got on well today at Bart's, I'm guessing they wouldn't have suggested anything new and they thought a FET would be your next step.  I hope I'm wrong?  
If you change clinics where are you looking to go?

Paula good to see you again.  I agree about making plans it helps to have something to look forward to.

Ronnie good luck for tomorrow, hopefully things can get underway for you.  How anyone can have 48 txs is amazing.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I'm just waiting for the 29th so we can get going.  I've been very good this week and been to the gym 3 times and also had a swim, the only thing is when I get back I need a little nap to recover!!  

Take care all.

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Paula - I think you're being very sensible in not letting IV taking over your life which it can easily do. It's good to have other things to focus on, like holidays  . You're lucky, you have age on your side. 

Maddy - Are you going to an open evening or do you have an appt with them? If you give them a ring, they'll make an appt for you there & then..that's what I did! 

When's your boiler being fixed? Thankfully it's getting a bit milder but it must be awful not being able to have a bath/shower in your own house. 

Cal - You're being very disciplined..you put me to shame!! I find that I'm so chilled after swimming that I spend the whole afternoon in work trying not to fall asleep! 

Sue - How did it go? Did you manage to go for a meal in Caluccio?

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Blimey it's been quiet today..where's everyone

Ron


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Im hiding   Only kidding. I was catching up on some housework last night as we have guests tonight and tomorrow night too.

I got all paranoid today as my abdomen has been hurting and Im so worried I will have another EP. I dont know why Im worrying of course as it took 4 years and 3 IVFs to even get that far but I figure with my luck... So I ran to Tesco and did a HPT which of course was BFN so panic over.


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello all, hope you are having good weekends.

Well, I got my blood test results back from my GP on Tuesday and faxed them to Barts that afternoon. Wrote a big note on the front of the fax asking them to give me a quick call just to let me know that they got the fax OK.  Of course they did no such thing. So phoned on Weds morning and after a bit of paper shuffling the receptionist said she had my fax and that they'd pass it onto the doctors to look at and do the prescription.  

All going far too smoothly!  Thought I'd better phone again yesterday as wanted to know that everything was in hand before the weekend.  This time the receptionist said she had seen the fax on Thursday but didn't know where it was now!  Said she'd get one of the nurses to phone back.  Asha (is that how you spell it?) phoned back later to say she had the fax and would pass it onto the doctors (that's what they said they were going to do on Weds!!). Then she said they could book us in for the Info Session - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  I explained again that we didn't need one and she said she couldn't find a record in my file that we had been to one before.  I told her it was Aug '05 before our first IVF so she finally said - you just need the updated schedule then.  Hurray!  Asked where we were going to be able to get the drugs from as the Sussex Hosp in Brighton don't stock them (I phoned in the week to check). She said not to worry and that they could get them delivered to our house.  I'll believe it when it happens.

I'm due to start down-regging on 29th Jan so I'll be calling Barts on Monday to see whether the doctors have done the prescription yet.  I feel bad about phoning and hassling but it seems to be the only way to get things done.  It's all getting a bit rushed now and I'm feeling mighty stressed. So the sooner they sort things out the better!

Anyway, that's got that off my chest - off to enjoy the weekend.  Going to see a friend playing in his band tonight.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hellie - Have you managed to get your prescription yet? The admin side does let Bart's down.  When we were having tx, DH & I were joking that the tx itself is a doddle compared with dealing with Bart's admin! 

I have some bad news on the FET front...I went to the Lister's on Thursday for a scan & my follie was 13mm.  I was told it was still a bit immature as it'd prob be about 17/18mm before I OV.  I was booked for another appt on Monday if I hadn't ovulated at the weekend. Thursday evening I had what felt like OV pains but dismissed it because I didn't think the follie was big enough.  I used the OPK over the w/e religiously & didn't detect a surge. Went back today & found out that I'd actually OV on the Thursday so I'll have to wait until next month to start again.  I'm soooooooooo annoyed at my body! 

On a positive note, I asked for the result of my bloods that I had done this month & my FSH has gone down from 11 (Feb 05) to 5.7!!!!! Wonder if it's the acu?

Have a good evening, everyone

Ron


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

On Ron, that's so annoying. When I did my FET they said my follie was looking kinda small too and I then I O'd a day or so later. Luckily I was OPKing from CD10 as I've gone early before. Grrr...   Will you have to pay for the scans or will they roll it all up in the one FET fee? 

Hellie - Sorry you have had such a mare with your meds too. Yep - it's spelled Asha but I always double-check with her when she says things as she just seems so flaky to me. It's weird how some of the nurses you would trust no matter what (Alisha, Angela etc...) but not others.

I'm up at Barts tomorrow for my follow-up. Have to dig out copies of my hospital release forms and tell them all about the EP in detail (I ran it past Angela at the time cos' she suspected EP from my spotting) but I don't know how much of it is in my notes.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - I'm still annoyed too! When I went for my scan last Monday, Liz, the scan lady said it wasn't worth doing the OPKs as there was 'bugger all' happening down there.  When I went back on Thurs it was only 13mm but I managed to surge in between..who could have said that would happen? Liz felt awful & blamed herself - it's not her fault because most people manage to grow their follie to about 18mm before popping - I blamed my body for being awkward! Ah well, I guess I'll only have to wait a fortnight before I start again.  The plus side is that I can go there halfway through work & a return ticket from Horsham is only £10!  Hopefully we'll only have to pay for 1 cycle of FET. I'm also really thankful that they didn't insist on me having a medicated cycle next month which would have cost more money. 

At least I found out my FSH has gone down..that's about the only good news I've had all day..grrr!!

Good luck with your follow up tomorrow.  Wonder what they'll suggest you do for your next tx? 

Ronnie

Ronnie


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Evening,

Phoned Barts at lunchtime as hadn't heard anything and said I'd spoken to Asha on Friday. The receptionist said I couldn't have done as she doesn't work there any more!  So I guess it was Alisha (I must have mis-heard). Anyway they said they'd get someone to call back with an update but of course no one did.  It's difficult for me to phone them during the day as I work in an open plan office so have to go out into the corridor to phone on my mobile.

So I'll be leaving a message on their answer machine first thing tomorrow as there aren't many days left until I am supposed to be down-regging.  I'll ask them to call me by lunchtime - otherwise I'll be phoning again in the afternoon!

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - If she sounded Irish then it was Alisha! I always find they answer their phone if I ring 1st thing in the morning (9am). Then they tend to call you back before lunchtime.  Otherwise I tend to harrass them every couple of hours until they call me back.

Good luck

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Hope ur all ok.  

Hellie - agree with u all on admin - lets Barts down really, hope u get hold of them and all goes ok.

Ronnie - how disappointing, u must be pretty frustrated about it, but at least fsh is down that's excellent.

Kyla - hope ur appt has gone well and u've had good time to chat things through - who did u see?

Cal - hope u ok, just a matter of days left  

Maddy - hope ur house is a lot warmer now and ur well

Sue - how u doing?  How was your appt and Mr al-shawaf - have u decided to go to lister?  Hope u ok

Paula - good to hear from u and to see that u r having fet soon.  Enjoy doing other things in meantime, guess time will go really quickly.

I need to call the hosp for follow up, want to meet with Nicky and Dr Reem if poss, but will organise over next few weeks as can't really face it yet.  I'm pretty convinced that 3rd time won't work so we will start to save up for a 4th attempt and will prob give Bourn Hall a go as it is near work and got good rep.  But will go through 3rd go at Barts first!  Need to book in acu and reflex, had a break from everything, but want to do both over 6 months and cut out completely caffeine and alcohol (not that i drink much of either) and see if these make any difference to egg quality.  Am an auntie again - 2nd sister gave birth on Sun and is a real sweetie.  Can't believe how much the tx and babes have affected both of us, but at least only crying once a week rather than twice a day!!!!  But def a lot better now, next step is to book a weekend away.    

Take care all and see u soon,  

Hxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hellie - Im with Ronnie, first thing in the morning is often best. Just camp on the phone. Otherwise leaving a message and calling back at 4pm has worked for me too. I wonder where Asha went? Oh well, no great loss. 

Ronnie - That's true, two weeks isnt long really. 

Heather - Congrats on becoming an Auntie, I know what a mixed bag that feels like. My sister had #2 when we had been TTC about 18 months I think and she is now planning #3. We are taking a 6 month break too (well down to 5 months now but you know what I meant). I'm probably going to have to lose some weight as DH keeps mentioning it and I know he is right. Not that I'm obese but I'm probably 35lbs more than I should be.

Follow-up went as I expected: long journey, long wait, short chat, long journey home.  Saw Dr Zosmer (meant to see Miss Tozer but she wasnt there). He was okay - an odd mix though - An Asian wearing lots of bling but in a tweed sports coat! I don't mean that to be rude, just that he looked like he was going for two different styles and they clashed.  
He started out really softly, I think he thought I would be all upset from the EP. Not that it wasn't one of the worst things I've gone through but that was 6 weeks ago now and I'm at peace with it all. He said he was really positive about it - the fact that we got PG from that ''batch'' of embies meant I had an excellent chance of it happening again which was nice to hear!
I'm booked in for a chat with them at the end of May to get the ball rolling again for b/w etc so we can do the FET sometime in June. I got to book that appointemnt whilst I was there which was the most shocking bit of successful admin I have expericened with them! You know me, I like Barts but I agree their admin leaves a lot to be desired...


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi

I didn't make the appt on the 18th.  Rang to cancel and was told next appt. would be April.  Letter came with date of 15th March.

I've tried phoned to explain why it was cancelled and that at that appt. I would have been undecided what to do next so to save everyones time at the March appt. could they in the meantime send me a letter explaining the situation and advice for next steps etc.  They told me that it is not protocol to do it like that and they like to go by the book and see people in person, but they would leave a msg with my request.    If I was undecided about what to do next it didn't matter because I can take as long as I like to decide and ring any month I am ready.

I won't have an answer for the next 2 wks because Dr Al - Shawaf is on hols.  I asked if Dr Perks who apparently works in the same team could give me an answer, but he is in the unit only 1 day a week, so unlikely.

The reason for missing my appt. was cos my bad head got out of control and I don't remember a lot about last week at all - apparently I was barely with it and violently sick and the GP came several times and it was decided to rush me into hospital for a few days with tests for serious sounding conditions like meningitis and brain haemorrage.      All the tests came back normal and I am responding to the medication so it would appear it is just out of control migraine.

So I have been advised to have time out to rest and have more tests to get to the bottom of them.

Speak soon and take care all - you are doing so, so well.

Sue


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46768.new.html#new


----------

